# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Δαίδαλος [Caribbean Galaxy, AF Claudia Prima, Riviera Adriatica, Daedalus, Orion]

## George

Είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω πριν μία εβδομάδα με το πλοίο και οι εντυπώσεις μου ξεπέρασαν κάθε προσδοκία!! Το πλοίο, παρά το ότι έχει ήδη πουληθεί στην Adria Ferries :cry: , λάμπει από καθαριότητα (ΜΙΝΟΑΝ γαρ). Οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι πολυτελέστατοι αλλά και εξωτερικά δεν υπάρχει όχι σκουριά αλλά ούτε καν τρέξιμο. Είναι φρεσκοβαμμένο και μόνο πλοίο που έχει πουληθεί :cry:  δεν θυμίζει. Παρά το ότι ταξίδεψα μόνο για μία ώρα και 40 λεπτά (Νάξος - Μύκονος) ήταν αρκετός χρόνος για να καταλάβω ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία και το πλήρωμα προσέχει τα πλοία της σαν η μητέρα τα παιδιά της. :wink:  Επίσης από κίνηση το πλοίο είχε αρκετό κόσμο και όλο το πάνω γκαράζ γεμάτο αλλά το καλύτερο το άφησα για το τέλος: το πλοίο ταξίδευε σταθερά με 19,2 κόμβους.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μακάρι αυτό το πλοίο που θα το αντικαταστήσει να σαν το Δαίδαλος

----------


## chrb

Και το Ερωτόκριτος  θυμάμαι ήταν σε τέλεια κατάσταση πριν πωληθεί. Πολύ καλά αυτά που μας είπες Γιώργο

----------


## andreas

Μάλλον ο Μίμης ο Αγούδημος γλυκοκοιτάει τη γραμμή αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ (της Αλβανίας) μπορεί σε καμία περίπτωση να συγκριθεί με τον ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Γνωρίζει κανείς για το Πηνελόπη της Αλβανίας  ???

----------


## chrb

Παιδιά το βαπόρι τουλάχιστον στο εσωτερικό του είναι εξαιρετικό. Όμορφη reception , ωραίο σαλόνι κτλ. Πολύ καλόγουστο και προσεγμένο. Ταξίδεψα όταν πήγαινε Πρίντεζι.

----------


## andreas

Αλλά με πολύ άσχημο παρελθόν!!!

Δείτε για να καταλάβετε:

http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/europea...y_1975_b_4.htm

Από κει και πέρα το πλοίο ξεκινάει σήμερα δρομολόγια από Θεσ/νίκη για Σκιάθο - Τήνο - Πάρο - Σανορίνη - Ηράκλειο παράλληλα με τη γραμμή προς Ρόδο. Βγήκα αληθινός στις προβλέψεις μου!!

----------


## xara

Σε 4,88 εκατ. ευρώ ανήλθε το τίμημα για την πώληση του πλοίου «Δαίδαλος» στην εταιρεία Adria Ferries, όπως ανακοίνωσε σήμερα η εταιρεία Μινωικές Γραμμές Η αναπόσβεστη αξία του πλοίου αυτού στις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2005 ανερχόταν στο ποσό των 2,80 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ
Πηγή: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/
Και το νέο του όνομα:
RIVIERA ADRIATICA, στη γραμμή Ανκόνα-Δυρράχιο, μαζί με το Riviera del Conero, πρώην Espresso Egito

----------


## xara

> Σε 4,88 εκατ. ευρώ ανήλθε το τίμημα για την πώληση του πλοίου «Δαίδαλος» στην εταιρεία Adria Ferries, όπως ανακοίνωσε σήμερα η εταιρεία Μινωικές Γραμμές Η αναπόσβεστη αξία του πλοίου αυτού στις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2005 ανερχόταν στο ποσό των 2,80 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ
> Πηγή: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/
> Και το νέο του όνομα:
> RIVIERA ADRIATICA, στη γραμμή Ανκόνα-Δυρράχιο, μαζί με το Riviera del Conero, πρώην Espresso Egito


Και σχετικό video:
http://www.adriaferries.com/alta2.mpg

----------


## George

Μας άφησε για πάντα την Παρασκευή 28 Οκτωβρίου. :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  Ανήμερα της Εθνικής μας εορτής. Με σημαία Παναμά έφυγε γύρω στις 13:00 από το Πέραμα με τα σινιάλα της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ στις πάντες αλλά χωρίς τον πρίγκιπα στο φουγάρο.

----------


## xara

Στη σελίδα 765 του teletext της ΝΕΤ, υπάρχουν τα δρομολόγια του ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ, Θεσσαλονίκη-Κρήτη, μέχρι και μετά την Πρωτοχρονιά!
Κάντε κρατήσεις εγκαίρως... :mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Ας θυμηθούμε λίγο τον Δαίδαλο (γνωστό και ως καμηλοπάρδαλη από την τσιμινιέρα  :Smile:  ) στη Σύρο Φθινόπωρο του 2000 αν δεν κάνω λάθος...



Picture 025.jpg

----------


## raflucgr

In Marseille on 27/05/07.

Lucas

----------


## scoufgian

το δαιδαλος απο brochure της Minoan τοτε που εκανε βολτες στη βενετια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1802

----------


## polykas

Mία φωτό του πλοίου από το πέρασμα του από την Τήνο.





TINOS.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά μία ερώτηση..Παίζει κανείς να έχει φωτό της Δαιδαλάρας απο κάποιο dry dock?? (που να φαίνονται και τα ύφαλα του εννοώ)..Ειχα κάνει τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσα ταξίδια με αυτό και είχα πάντα περιέργεια να δώ τα ύφαλα του..

----------


## Haddock

1. Το Δαίδαλος εισέρχεται στον όρμο της Πάρου.
2. Συναπάντημα του Δαίδαλος με το Blue Star (Πάρος :Wink:  στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς.

Copyright - Πηγή

daed1.jpg

daED2.jpg

----------


## kingminos

η πρύμνη του Δαίδαλος.

----------


## kingminos

Επειδή έχουμε καιρό να γράψουμε πάρτε φώτο από το google.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

τι μου θυμησες τωρα ρε κινγκ μινος,εχω ριξει κατι υπνους στο καταστρωμα του ,πολυ καλο καραβι,αξεχαστο.

----------


## MYTILENE

Χωρίς να το ξέρω το ΔΙΑΔΑΛΟΣ-παρά μόνο βλέπωντάς το εξωτερικά στο Πειραιά και στη Θεσ/νίκη αρκετά Σαββατόβραδα παρέα με το πλοία της ΝΕΛ- έχω να πώ ότι είναι ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο το οποίο χάσαμε όπως πολλά άλλα.Ωραίες φώτο όλες,ειδικά αυτές στη Πάρο. :Wink:

----------


## nautikos

Ο αγαπημενος *Δαιδαλος* εξω απο την Κερκυρα το '95, οταν εκανε τη γραμμη Ελλαδα-Ιταλια. Επειδη ειχα την τυχη να βιωσω απο κοντα εκεινες τις εποχες (κυριως στο λιμανι της Κερκυρας), μπορω να πω οτι ηταν ενα απο τα τοτε στολιδια.


Πηγη:www.worldshipsocietyrotterdam.nl

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πίσω στα 1999.
Πρωϊνό ταξίδι από την Ηγουμενίτσα για την Κέρκυρα και συναντάμε κατά σειρά όλα τα πλοία που τότε ήταν, ίσως, πιο πολλά μιας και υπήρχαν πολύ περισσότερες εταιρείες από ότι σήμερα.
Εδώ συναντάμε τον υπέροχο "Δαίδαλο".
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους *heraklion* και *Kastrο*.
Ειδική μνεία για τον *Sea Serenade*, μιας και το επόμενο πλοίο που πέρασε ήταν το "Sea Seranade".
Για την ιστορία φίλε Ναυτικέ η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί από την παντόφλα "Αγαπητός Ι " με το γνωστό σινιάλο του Κώστα και του Γιάννη Αγαπητού στο φουγάρο.  

Το Δαίδαλος.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Πολύ ωραίος ο ROI BAUDOIN.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και για να τονώσουμε το πατριωτικό αίσθημα του φίλου paroskayak μια φωτογραφία του "Δαίδαλος" να μπαίνει στον όρμο της Παροικιάς.
Είναι Ιούλιος του 2003 και ο ήλιος έχει μόλις δύσει...

Το Δαίδαλος στην Παροικιά.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

> Ειδική μνεία για τον *Sea Serenade*, μιας και το επόμενο πλοίο που πέρασε ήταν το "Sea Seranade".
> 
> 
> Το Δαίδαλος.jpg


Ε, αφού τσίμπησα και ειδική μνεία από τον γκουρού καραβολάτρη σε Αιγαίο και Αδριατική, τι να πώ....... Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Πανέμορφη η φωτό.

PS: Το άτιμο το Ιόνιο, ειδικά τις πρωινές ώρες είναι όλα τα ευρώ.

----------


## vinman

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες για ακόμα μία φορά...

----------


## marsant

Αχ φιλε Roi τι μας κανεις με τις φωτογραφιες σου καλοκαιριατικα.Μας στελνεις για μπανια:grin:

----------


## vinman

Το Δαίδαλος τις πρώτες του μέρες στην Ελλάδα,δεμένο στο Πέραμα,πριν αρχίσει η μετασκευή του...
(Φωτογραφία κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο Roi Baudoin για όλες τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που έχει μοιραστεί μαζί μας,και για όλα τα υπέροχα κείμενα που έχει γράψει προς εμάς... 



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14574

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το όμορφο "Δαίδαλος" στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το φθινόπωρο του 1999.
Στη θέση που έφευγαν παλιά τα ροδίτικα.
Δίπλα του από τη μια μεριά το  "Ροδάνθη" και από την άλλη το "¶νεμος" και απέναντί του το "Σαπφώ" (το είδαμε σε άλλη φωτογραφία) και, μάλλον, το "Πρέβελη".

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στο φίλο vinmam μαζί με ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ για όλα όσα απλέχερα μας προσφέρει και φυσικά στους φίλους kastro, heraklion, kalypso και dimitris.

Το Δαίδαλος στα διακοσάρια.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

μερικά στοιχεία και μερικές παλιές φωτό απο το πανέμορφο και διαχρονικο βαπόραρο.

M/F Riviera Adriatica

Route	Alicante - Alger
Alicante - Oran
Building year	1973 / 1989
Building yard	Hayashikane, Japan (#1167)
Owner	Adria Ferries
Operator	Algerie Ferries
Length	140,9 m
Breadth	23,82 m
Draft	5,5 m
GT	15.039
Machinery	MAN-Mitsubishi
Speed	19 kn.
Number of passengers	794 / 1.450
Number of beds	0 / 900
Number of cars	500
Lanemetres	880
Port of registry	Panama
Flag	Panama
Former names	Riviera Adriatica (2006-2007) - Adria Ferries
Riviera Adriatica (2006) - Algerie Ferries
Riviera Adriatica (2005-2006) - Adria Ferries
Daedalus (1989-2005) - Minoan Lines
View of Nagasaki (1989) 
Orion (1984-1989) - Taiyo Ferries
Ferry Nishiki Maru (1980-1984) - Kansai Kisen
Orion (1973-1980) - Taiyo Ferries
Former owners	Minoan Lines (1989-2005)
Glory Shipping (1989)
Taiyo Ferries (1984-1989)
Kansai Kisen Company (1980-1984)
Taiyo Ferries (1973-1980).

7302342f.jpg

7302342e.jpg

7302342d.jpg

7302342k.jpg

7302342l.jpg

πηγή. ferry-site.dk

----------


## vinman

Δαίδαλος εν πλώ!!!
Όμορφες φωτογραφίες της κ.Γερολυμάτου Ιωάννας...
(κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16552

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16553

----------


## vinman

Το Δαίδαλος στη Βενετία φωτογραφημένο απο Χρήστο Λιάτση για τον Εφοπλιστή...
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους εσάς που μας χαρίζετε μοναδικές εικόνες...!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17339

----------


## vinman

Το Grand Princess ''σε στάση προσοχής'' την ώρα που περνάει μπροστά του το Δαίδαλος!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19368

(Λ.Ρούσσος - Εφοπλιστής)

----------


## heraklion

Πρίν λίγες μέρες κοίταγα στην ΝΕΤ ένα ντοκυμανέρ για ια γέφυρα που έχτιζαν στην Ιαπωνία και είδα το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ να περνάει αμετασκεύαστο κάτω από την υπο κατασκευή γέφυρα. Ήτανε μπλέ. Λογικά ήταν η εποχή ου το λέγανε ORION.

----------


## moutsokwstas

πολυ ωραιο το φωτογραφικο υλικο, μπραβο παιδια!

----------


## sea_serenade

> Το Grand Princess ''σε στάση προσοχής'' την ώρα που περνάει μπροστά του το Δαίδαλος!!


"Επ' ώμου" έπρεπε να κάθεται το GRAND PRINCESS φιλε Μάνο αλλά τες πα.....!!!

----------


## vinman

Aεροφωτογραφία μέσα απο το φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών του 1996...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20442




...και μία στη Βενετία απο το φυλλάδιο του 1997..



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20443

----------


## Giorgos_D

> "Επ' ώμου" έπρεπε να κάθεται το GRAND PRINCESS φιλε Μάνο αλλά τες πα.....!!!


Μάλλον καλύτερα "παρουσιάστε"  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## samurai

Φόρος τιμής και στο αρχοντοβάπορο της γραμμής Ηράκλειο - Θεσσαλονίκη. Ως Orion ο βάπορας φορώντας τα εντυπωσιακά σινιάλα της θρυλικής Taiyo Ferry KK  :Wink: 

0 Orion.jpg

----------


## kastro

Μπράβο samurai για τις φωτογραφιές από τα Γιαπωνέζικα αλλά νομίζω ότι το αρχοντοβάπορο της γραμμής Ηράκλειο-Θεσσαλονίκη ότι ήταν το El greco.

----------


## samurai

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Kastro και το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ είναι. Θα βάλω φώτο του στο δικό του post

----------


## vinman

To γενικό πλάνο του πλοίου,και δύο φωτογραφίες του απο τις μπροσούρες του 1994 και 2003!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21162


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21163


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21164

----------


## a.molos

Απο το λιμάνι της Πάτρας μια φωτό του πλοίου τραβηγμένη το 1994, παρέα με το ρυμουλκό επιφυλακής.

----------


## vinman

Απο την μπροσούρα του 1994,oι πρώτες απο μία σειρά φωτογραφιών που θα ακολουθήσουν για το Δαίδαλος!!
Εδώ Lux καμπίνα,εξωτερική δίκλινη και η πισίνα!
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους Trakman,Captain Nionios,Appia 1978,.Voyager,giannisk88,Leo,dimitris,mastropanago  s,sylver23,mastrovasilis,
scoufgian και Roi Baudoin!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21440

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21441

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21442

----------


## Trakman

> Απο την μπροσούρα του 1994,oι πρώτες απο μία σειρά φωτογραφιών που θα ακολουθήσουν για το Δαίδαλος!!
> Εδώ Lux καμπίνα,εξωτερική δίκλινη και η πισίνα!
> Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους Trakman,Captain Nionios,Appia 1978,.Voyager,giannisk88,Leo,dimitris,mastropanago  s,sylver23,mastrovasilis,
> scoufgian και Roi Baudoin!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21440
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21441
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21442


Μάνο, αργία σήμερα!!! Θέλουμε να ηρεμήσουμε, όχι να τρελαθούμε!!!
Φαντάσου να ταξιδεύεις σε αυτές τις καμπίνες...
Σε ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Απο την μπροσούρα του 1994,oι πρώτες απο μία σειρά φωτογραφιών που θα ακολουθήσουν για το Δαίδαλος!!
> Εδώ Lux καμπίνα,εξωτερική δίκλινη και η πισίνα!
> Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους Trakman,Captain Nionios,Appia 1978,.Voyager,giannisk88,Leo,dimitris,mastropanago  s,sylver23,mastrovasilis,
> scoufgian και Roi Baudoin!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21440
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21441
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21442


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο μου. 
Υ.Γ Θα ήθελα να σε ενημερώσω ότι απο τις 12.00 μ.μ - 24.00 π.μ στην περιοχή του Ίλιου θα έχετε διακοπή ρεύματος αρα scaner kapout όπως λένε και οι γερμανοί. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Μανο σ ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση!!

----------


## sylver23

να σαι καλα μανωλη.ευχαριστω πολυ.keep walking ή μαλλον keep uploading

----------


## .voyager

Ειστήριο από το πλοίο, πριν 4,5 χρόνια, από Μύκονο για Ηράκλειο (ευχάριστη και τελευταίας στιγμής παράταση διακοπών, παρότι είχαμε παγώσει στους εσωτερικούς χώρους απο τον κλιματιμό - θέμα που έχουμε ξαναθίξει). Πολύ καλή η έκπτωση των φοιτητών επίσης (50&#37 :Wink: .

Υ.Γ.:Έχω σβήσει το όνομά μο, παρότι ε θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει λόγος  :Wink: 

IMG_0039.jpg

----------


## trjim2k5

Ορίστε και μια νυχτερινή του Δαίδαλου στο λιμάνι της Τήνου το 2004! Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την πινακίδα που παρεμβάλλεται αλλά ήθελε η κοπέλα μου να φύγουμε και δε με άφησε να βγάλω καλύτερη με την ησυχία μου!  :Very Happy: 



Και μια ακόμα πάλι από την Τήνο το 2005, παρέα με Express Athina και Blue Star Ithaki!

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου αλλα η δευτερη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα,σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## laz94

> Ορίστε και μια νυχτερινή του Δαίδαλου στο λιμάνι της Τήνου το 2004! Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την πινακίδα που παρεμβάλλεται αλλά ήθελε η κοπέλα μου να φύγουμε και δε με άφησε να βγάλω καλύτερη με την ησυχία μου! 
> Και μια ακόμα πάλι από την Τήνο το 2005, παρέα με Express Athina και Blue Star Ithaki!


 
Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες και οι δύο αλλά ειδικά η δεύτερη!

----------


## giannisk88

Ειναι πραγματικά απίστευτες οι φωτό trjim2k5!!!Φοβερό πλοίο ρε παιδί μου και στα ΛΕΥΚΑ ντυμένο και σενιαρισμένο. Το έβλεπα απο μακρυά στα νησιά που ήμουν για να με κατεβάσει Κρήτη, και παρ'οτι σήμαινε το τέλος των διακοπών μου, χαιρόμουν και καμάρωνα που έβλεπα τον άρχοντα να έρχεται απο μακρυά στο εκάστοτε νησί και να γράφει στα πρύμα το "Ηράκλειο"!Κατι το οποίο δεν έχω ξαναδεί απο τότε στα νησιά μας :Sad: (κανένα πλοίο των Μινωικών απο τότε).Ουσιαστικά το ταξίδεμα με αυτό το πλοίο ήταν εμπειρία για μένα, ήταν οι μισές μου διακοπές!!! Μας λείπεις Δαίδαλε αλλα δέ λέω τίποτα άλλο γιατί θα τα ακούσω απο το Δάσκαλοοοοοοοο!!!!! Ξέρει εκείνος!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## minoan7

20/8/2005 .Ανάμεσα σε Σκιάθο Σκόπελο στο ανέβασμα για Θεσσαλονίκη
Ωραίο καράβι ταξίδεψα πολλές φορές μαζί του

Daedalus.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Είχα γυρίσει απο πενταήμερη στη Ρόδο με αυτό το 2005 εκείνο που δεν μου άρεσε στο εσωτερικό του ήταν πως σε δυο ολόκληρα deck απο πλώρη μέχρι πρύμνη έβλεπες μόνο καμπίνες
Οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι όλη μαζεμένοι σε ένα deck μάλιστα το σαλόνι διακεκριμένης με τη τραπέζαρία επικοινωνούσαν,στην ουσία το ένα ήταν προέκταση του άλλου

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Απο τα καλυτερα και ιστορικα πλοια της Ναυτιλιας μας.
Ακομα ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ γιατι το πουλησαμε...  :Sad:

----------


## leonidas

Ηταν παρα πολυ καλο πλοιο με τα ολα του..
Ειχα ταξιδεψει απο Συρο-Μυκονο.
Μικρο ταξιδι αλλα το ευχαριστηθηκα...
Ολα στην εντελεια,το πληρωμα αψογο και οι χωροι μεγαλοι.
Εμεινα αφωνος!
Καταπληκτικο καραβι.Ακομα το θυμαμαι...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το παρατηρούσα σαν RIVIERA ADRIATICA...Κ λέω θεέ μου γιατί αφήνουμε κ φεύγουν τέτοια καράβια απο το Αιγαίο?????Άψογο ποστάλι,καλοδιατιρημένο,πιστό στα ραντεβού του με τους επιβάτες κ άψογο πλήρωμα,πρόθυμο για τα πάντα!!!Μπορεί κάποιος να μου θυμήσει το τελευταίο πλοίαρχο του Δαίδαλου?

----------


## heraklion

Ο τελευταίος του πλοίαρχος πρίν πουληθεί ήταν ο Πέτρος Γιαναντωνάκης. :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Χθές βράδυ παρατήρουσα το ΑΙΣ και με μεγάλη έκπληξη και χαρά μου πέτυχα τη Δαιδαλάρα (Riviera adriatica, δέ ξερω αλλα το Riviera μου θυμίζει γραβιέρα, το τύρι) να αναχωρεί καμαρωτός με 18 κόμβους απο το Μπάρι. Το οτι πιάνει ακόμα αυτή τη ταχύτητα πιστεύω οτι έχει σχέση με το οτι του φαίρονται μάλλον καλά στην εταιρία που είναι. Σέρβις, περιποίηση στις μηχανές.Μου έκανε εντύπωση επίσης οτι με το που ξεκίνησε απο το λιμάνι μόλις πήρε τη στροφή να βγεί τα έπιασε τα 18.Πολύ καλή επιτάχυνση για τόσο χρονών πλοίο. Το θαυμάζω πραγματικά αυτο το βαπόρι!

----------


## Apostolos

Φαγώθηκαν στις Μινωικές να δώσουν όλα τα παλιότερα, οικονομικότερα και περισσότερο αποδοτικότερα πλοία με τα τέρατα των 200 μέτρων... Λες και πήραν ΤΑ χρήματα και ήταν ανάγκη να τα πουλήσουν. Να τα χαΐρια μας τώρα... Απο εκει που είμασταν οι άχοντες γίναμε τα δουλάκια του Γκριμάλντι...

----------


## moutsokwstas

και καποιοι αλλοι δεν αδραξαν την ευκαιρια να παρουν εστω ενα απο αυτα, να μεινει κατι πισω στην ελλαδα. ξερεις ποιους λεω, τους δικους μας, σαν να ηταν μονο αυτα? ουτε στους πλειστηριασμους δεν τολμησαν να χτυπησουν. ας ειχαν μυαλο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δαιδαλος το χειμωνα του 1996 στον πειραια σκαντζα στις επισκευες των μινωικων

new (26).jpg

----------


## marsant

Πραγματικα απο τα λιγα ομορφα βαπορια....

----------


## Tsikalos

Από ημερολόγιο των Μινωϊκών του 2000. Είχε θέματα τις Λίμνες. Νομίζω η ωραιότερη φωτογραφία από το στόλο των ΜΙνωϊκών τότε είναι η επισυναπτόμενη

----------


## Tsikalos

φωτογραφία που σας έταξα. Με παίδεψε λιγάκι αλλά...

----------


## opelmanos

Έπρεπε να είχε αγοραστεί από την ΝΕΛ αυτό το πλοίο. Όπως επίσης και το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ και το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ .Ηταν πολύ καλές περιπτώσεις.Αλλά η 35 ετία τότε τους άλλαξε τις σκέψεις

----------


## giannisk88

> Έπρεπε να είχε αγοραστεί από την ΝΕΛ αυτό το πλοίο. Όπως επίσης και το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ και το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ .Ηταν πολύ καλές περιπτώσεις.Αλλά η 35 ετία τότε τους άλλαξε τις σκέψεις


Αν τρώγανε φίλε μου μία ανακαινησούλα τα πλοία αυτά θα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλά σήμερα!!Βλέπεις το Riviera σήμερα και πιάνει άνετα τους 20 κόμβους!!Ομως δε γνωρίζω το όριο ηλικίας των πλοίων που ισχύει εδώ στην Ελλάδα. :Sad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Έπρεπε να είχε αγοραστεί από την ΝΕΛ αυτό το πλοίο. Όπως επίσης και το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ και το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ .Ηταν πολύ καλές περιπτώσεις.Αλλά η 35 ετία τότε τους άλλαξε τις σκέψεις


 το ειχα επισημανει παλαιοτερα, αλλα στραφηκαν στα ταχυπλοα κι απο κει και περα τα γνωστα. ομορφο πλοιο απο μια εταιρια που το προσεχε και το διατηρουσε σε μια αξιοπρεπη κατασταση.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αν τρώγανε φίλε μου μία ανακαινησούλα τα πλοία αυτά θα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλά σήμερα!!Βλέπεις το Riviera σήμερα και πιάνει άνετα τους 20 κόμβους!!Ομως δε γνωρίζω το όριο ηλικίας των πλοίων που ισχύει εδώ στην Ελλάδα.


 θεωρητικα στην 35ετια τα πλοια στην ελλαδα ''κοβωνται'' αλλα πλεον το μετρο εχει αρθει..μονο η μινοαν ακολουθει αυτην την πολιτικη γι αυτο παρεχει και τοσο υψηλου επιπεδου υπηρεσιες εδω και 37 χρονια.

----------


## Νικόλας

να τον βρήκα και αυτόν τον παλίοφιλο στο μπάρι
οι φώτο είναι στο πόδι δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες
αφιερωμένες ΣΕ ΟΛΛΟΥΣ !!! :Very Happy: 
P4010445.jpg
P4010447.jpg
P4010455.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ και μην στεναχωριεσαι ειναι μια χαρα οι φωτογραφιες σου!Μακαρι να γυρναγε και παλι στην Ελλαδα αυτο το πλοιο.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ο Δαίδαλος βλέπω είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.Μακάρι να μην είχε φύγει από την Ελλάδα..**Φίλε Νικόλα* *σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ  για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μας χάρισες!*

----------


## moutsokwstas

> να τον βρήκα και αυτόν τον παλίοφιλο στο μπάρι
> οι φώτο είναι στο πόδι δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες
> αφιερωμένες ΣΕ ΟΛΛΟΥΣ !!!
> P4010445.jpg
> P4010447.jpg
> P4010455.jpg


 να εισαι καλα για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισες!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε Νικόλα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια !!
πάντως μια χαρά είναι το βαπόρι αν εξερέσεις την πλώρη όλο το άλλο είναι καθαρό καθαρό !!:-D

----------


## xidianakis

Ship
Riviera Adriatica (2005)*Building Spec.*Hayashikane Shipbuilding & Engineering, Shimonoseki, Japan, 1973 – N° 1167Call Sign
3ECH4*IMO Number*7302342GRT
15.039*DWT*2.923Dimensions
140,27 x 22,41 x 5,5*Engines*2 Mitsubishi-MAN 9V9 40/54 10.591 kW*Speed*21,5 knots*Passengers*1.100*Beds*850 in 232 cabins*Cars*365*Lane Metres*650*Sister** Ships*Oriental Pearl IIISea Trail (Scrapped at Alang, 2003)St. Ezekiel Moreno*Registry** Port*Panama*Flag*Panama*Former** Names/Own.*Orion – *Taiyo Ferry* 1973-80
_Chartered to Fuji Ferry 1978_
Ferry Nishiki Maru – *Kansai Kisen* 1980-84
Orion –* Meimon Taiyo Ferry* 1984-89
View of Nagasaki – *Glory Shipping* 1989
Daedalus– *Minoan Lines* 1989-99
Daedalus– *Minoan Flying Dolphins* 1999-02
_Chartered to Minoan Lines 1999-02_
Daedalus– *Minoan Lines* 2002-05
*New Names/Own.*_Chartered to Algerie Ferries 05/2006-10/2006_
_Chartered to Algerie Ferries 04/2007__-10/2007_
_Chartered to Algerie Ferries 04/2008-10/2008_
Line
Bari - Durres



να θυμηθουμε κ λιγο τα κατασκευαστικα νουμερα του πλοιου!!

----------


## DimitrisT

cart postal των Μινωικών γραμμών  με το Δαίδαλο .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Δαιδαλος...*
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

daedalus.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Δαιδαλος* στην Τηνο...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

daedalus b.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

φοβερες φωτογραφιες,πανεμορφο καραβι!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Δαιδαλος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O239.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
ΤΟ 1999.
Pict1999119.jpg
ΤΟ 2005.
Pict2005159.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Πού ήταν κρυμμένα αυτα τα διαμάντια ρε παιδιά??
Φοβερες φωτογραφίες-ντοκουμεντα

----------


## MILTIADIS

αυτο θα ηταν το ιδανικο βαπορι για μυτιληνη!οχι ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και σια..! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gtogias

Το Δαίδαλος στην Χίο, Μεγάλη Πέμπτη του 2005:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43694

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ως RIVIERA ADRIATICA στην ΑΝΚΩΝΑ τον Γενάρη 2008
ancona2008 (1).jpg
ancona2008 (2).jpg
ancona2008.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

και απο μενα μια στο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ

IMGFRH_0001-1.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Στην φωτο του Dimitrisvolos βλεπω τον Δαιδαλο να συναντιετα με παλιους καλους φιλους του και συναδελφους .Αυτο παει να πει συναντηση κορυφης.Στην φωτο του NAXOS διακρινω παλιες καλες εποχες!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

φοβερες ολες οι φωτο σας παιδια! :Very Happy: απο ποια να πρωτοαρχισω??!
απο το πρωινο καφεδακι ΜΙΝΩΑ-ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΥ η' απο τη συνσντηση κορυφης δυο γενεων! :Wink: ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ-ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ-ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ μαζι!θα τρελαθουμε τελειως μου φαινεται!:lol:

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο Δαιδαλος *εν πλω* ανοιχτα της Συρου!!

----------


## giannisk88

Ρε παδιά τι ειναι αυτα που ανεβάζεται????
Πωωω εφιάλτες θα εχω ολο το βραδυ παλι!!! :Very Happy: 
Να σου πω φίλε Νάξος επειδή δε θυμάμαι το Ηράκλειο τόσο παλιά, το Κινγ Μίνος είναι πλαγιοδετιμένο στο λιμεναρχείο μπροστα??

----------


## mitsakos

ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΝΑΧΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΟΣ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΒΟΥΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Δαιδαλος* στην Τηνο...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

daidalos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα το ζωντανο και ακμαιο χθες στο bari


IMG_7036.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Nα το ζωντανο και ακμαιο χθες στο bari


 Σε ευχαριστουμε ΒΕΝ. Ορισμενα βραδυα καθομαι και το χαζευω στο AIS. Μακρυα μας μα συναμα και τοσο κοντα στα Ελληνικα νερα.

----------


## Leo

28 Αυγούστου 2005 από Θεσσαλονική και Σποράδες για Κυκλάδες και Ηράκλειο. Είναι που δεν έβγαινε η γραμμή και δεν είχε κόσμο  :Confused: 

PICT2953ded.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> 28 Αυγούστου 2005 από Θεσσαλονική και Σποράδες για Κυκλάδες και Ηράκλειο. Είναι που δεν έβγαινε η γραμμή και δεν είχε κόσμο 
> 
> PICT2953ded.jpg


βαπορας!! σ' ευχαριστουμε δασκαλε!!

----------


## Rocinante

> 28 Αυγούστου 2005 από Θεσσαλονική και Σποράδες για Κυκλάδες και Ηράκλειο. Είναι που δεν έβγαινε η γραμμή και δεν είχε κόσμο


 Ξεχασες να αναφερεις οτι η φωτογραφια ειναι στην Τηνο.Τα πουλμαν που κοβουν τη θεα κανουν αυτη τη φωτογραφια ακομα πιο δυνατη. Στο τελος της χρονιας που θα βγουν τα ετησια νουμερα για τις αφιξεις στο νησι να στειλεις σε καποιους κατω αυτη τη φωτογραφια...

----------


## xidianakis

χασαμε ενα καραβι απο τα πιο βολικα για ολα τα δρομολογια!..ενα εχω να πω. κουνια που τους κουναγε..

----------


## Νικόλας

να το !!! το βρήκαμε και αυτό !!
σε όλους σας ! :Very Happy: 
P9060657.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μπράβο Νικόλα.Βλέπω γύρισες με υπέροχο υλικό σε πολλά θέματα.

(πισω είναι το ιονις σωστα?)

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλώς ήρθες πίσω φίλε Νικόλα,σε ευχαριστούμε για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία,να σαι καλά .

----------


## Νικόλας

> Μπράβο Νικόλα.Βλέπω γύρισες με υπέροχο υλικό σε πολλά θέματα.
> 
> (πισω είναι το ιονις σωστα?)


 χαχαχα 
ναι σωστά το ιονίς είναι !!

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια του βάπορα !!!
P9060658.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Δαιδαλος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO002.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> ακόμα μια του βάπορα !!!
> P9060658.jpg


Α ρε βάπορα ΔΑΙΔΑΛΕ!!!!Πόσες φορές με ταξίδεψες για να με πας στην πατρίδα μου,πόσες φορές απόλαυσα τον ήλιο του Αγαίου στα καταστρώματά σου,πόσες φορές σε γυρισα απο γωνια σε γωνιά κ ακόμα έψαχνα τα μυστικά σου,δεν θα σε ξεχάσουμε ποτέ!!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτό κ που μας ξανα θύμησες τον απόλυτο βάπορα του Αγαίου,όπως πάντα επιβλητικός ο Δαίδαλος!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> F/B *Δαιδαλος*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> PHOTO002.jpg


Έτσι η Δαιδαλαρα μας.......ευχαριστούμε κ εσένα T.S.S. APOLLON!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

άλλη μια στο Μπάρι !
αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας  :Very Happy: 
P8250570.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Χμ......καιρό έχω να κάνω μια βόλτα στο Μπάρι, έχει ψωμί η υπόθεση εκεί!!!!!!! Ωραίος ο Νικόλας, πάντα τέτοια βρε

----------


## polykas

> άλλη μια στο Μπάρι !
> αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας 
> P8250570.jpg


_Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικόλα.Η κάλυψη σου από το Μπάρι είναι τέλεια..._

----------


## kkouz

ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ SUPER MOTAR.....[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Admin.USER/Desktop/New%20Folder%20%282%29/daidalos/P4060010.JPG[/IMG]06/04/2003

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Ενας ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ στον πειραια.Οταν εκανε αντικατασταση στις ετησιες king minos- N.Καζαντζακης

*100_2140.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι διπλα του το αλλα απο τα πολλα αδελφακια ΑΠΤΕΡΑ

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Για πετρελαιο Πειραιας.

*100_2178.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Μυτιλήνη 2005.Το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ από διαφορετική γωνία.Για τον _theofilos-ship.
_Pict2005156.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

μπαίνοντας εμείς στο Μπάρι μας περίμενε μια ευχαριστη έκπληξη !
έτρεξα αμέσως στο open deck και...να :Very Happy: 
P1030054.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ !*

----------


## xidianakis

> μπαίνοντας εμείς στο Μπάρι μας περίμενε μια ευχαριστη έκπληξη !
> έτρεξα αμέσως στο open deck και...να
> P1030054.jpg
> *ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ !*


τι μας θυμιζεις τωρα φιλαρακο..... βαπορας!

----------


## Tsikalos

Ο πρίγκιπας του πήγαινε περισσότερο πάντως

----------


## kapas

ο φιλος django βρηκε αυτο το βιντεο που δειχνει το πλοιο οταν ηταν ακομα στην πατριδα των ομορφων σκαριων!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δύο καταπέλτες είχε στη πρύμνη του ή μου φάνηκε??

----------


## Apostolos

Ενας Ακη οχημάτων, 2 επιβατών

----------


## TOM

Οταν στο βιντεο το πλοιο φαινετε με την πρυμνη διακρινετε στο βαθος η πρυμνη του Διαγορα [η του αρερφου του].

----------


## nippon

> Οταν στο βιντεο το πλοιο φαινετε με την πρυμνη διακρινετε στο βαθος η πρυμνη του Διαγορα [η του αρερφου του].


Ειναι το New Katsura, στα δυο αδελφια διαφεραν μονο στο υψος της τσιμινερας

----------


## Νικόλας

μια φώτο από το καλοκαίρι 
δεν είναι και η καλύτερη γιατί είχε πολύ ήλιο και καυσαέριο ..
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ !*
*P9060658.jpg*

----------


## Rocinante

> μια φώτο από το καλοκαίρι 
> δεν είναι και η καλύτερη γιατί είχε πολύ ήλιο και καυσαέριο ..
> *ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ !*
> *P9060658.jpg*


Μια χαρα ειναι Νικολα η φωτογραφια. Ειναι ενα πλοιο που το χαζευω πολλες φορες στο AIS στην Αδριατικη. Τοσο κοντα μας αλλα και τοσο μακρυα....
Νικολα ευχαριστουμε και για αυτη τη φωτογραφια μιας και μας εχεις χαρισει ολον αυτο τον καιρο θαυμασιες εικονες. Να εισαι καλα.

Υ/Γ ....και σταματα να αλλαζεις το avatar σου συνεχεια. Μπερδευομαι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> μια φώτο από το καλοκαίρι 
> δεν είναι και η καλύτερη γιατί είχε πολύ ήλιο και καυσαέριο ..
> *ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ !*
> *P9060658.jpg*


 Ε ρε ΔΙΑΔΑΛΑΡΑΑΑΑ...όπως το είπε κ ο Roci...ενώ είσαι τόσο κόντα μας λείπεις στο διπλάσιο!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Μια χαρα ειναι Νικολα η φωτογραφια. Ειναι ενα πλοιο που το χαζευω πολλες φορες στο AIS στην Αδριατικη. Τοσο κοντα μας αλλα και τοσο μακρυα....
> Νικολα ευχαριστουμε και για αυτη τη φωτογραφια μιας και μας εχεις χαρισει ολον αυτο τον καιρο θαυμασιες εικονες. Να εισαι καλα.
> 
> Υ/Γ ....και σταματα να αλλαζεις το avatar σου συνεχεια. Μπερδευομαι


σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε rocinante !
όντος ωραίο βαπόρι και πρέπει να πω πως το προσέχουν αρκετά εκεί !

Υ/Γ δεν φταίω εγώ για το avatar οι καταστάσεις με επιρεάζουν  :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικόλα!

Ένα καταπληκτικό πλοίο και πολύ καλοτάξιδο. Θυμάμαι κάτι χειμερινά ταξίδια με απίστευτο κύμα ...!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι φανταστέιτε οτί αυτό το πλόιο παραλίγο να έπεφτε στα χέρια της (ΧΑΟΣ ΦΕΡΙΣ)!!Τη γλύτωσε απ' του χάρου τα δόντια

----------


## erenShip

> Kαι φανταστέιτε οτί αυτό το πλόιο παραλίγο να έπεφτε στα χέρια της (ΧΑΟΣ ΦΕΡΙΣ)!!Τη γλύτωσε απ' του χάρου τα δόντια


αν γινόταν αυτό θα το βρίσκαμε σήμερα να κάνει παρέα με το Λήμνος στο Λαύριο ή με το Σουμελά και το Νόνα Μαίρι...ή να πατούσε στα χνάρια του Μήλους.....

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτο από την εποχή που το πλοίο ταξίδευε στην Αδριατική. Στην Πάτρα λοιπον, νομίζω το 1991, δίπλα σε ένα από τα ιταλικά Espresso.

daedalus.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

[QUOTE=Ellinis;340430]Mια φωτο από την εποχή που το πλοίο ταξίδευε στην Αδριατική. Στην Πάτρα λοιπον, νομίζω το 1991, δίπλα σε ένα από τα ιταλικά Espresso.

daedalus.jpg[/QU

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ναι το ESPRESSO GRECIA...

----------


## Appia_1978

Στη Βενετία

Daedalus.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

Τώρα που βρίσκεται το πλοίο;

----------


## Appia_1978

Ταξιδεύει από Μπάρι για Αλβανία, ως Riviera Adriatica για την Adria Ferries

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Στη Βενετία
> 
> Daedalus.jpg


 Εισαι αρχοντας φιλε Appia 1978!!εδωσες ρεστα για αλλη μια φορα!σ ευχαριστουμε!!:smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Μιλτιάδη!

----------


## Super Jet

> Ταξιδεύει από Μπάρι για Αλβανία, ως Riviera Adriatica για την Adria Ferries


οκ ευχαριστώ

----------


## gasim

Καλοκαίρι του 2003, τότε που έκανε ακόμα (και για λίγα χρόνια, μέχρι το 2005?) το δρομολόγιο από Θεσσαλονίκη στο Ηράκλειο, με στάση (και) στη Σαντορίνη.

Santorini First View 09.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

Υπεροχη φιλε gasim!!σ ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Νικόλας

μετά την φανταστική φώτο του φίλου gasim
ας το δούμε πρόσφατα στο Μπάρι !
P3310208.jpg

P3310211.jpg

----------


## gasim

Και για να ευχαριστήσω το Μιλτιάδη, ορίστε και άλλη μία από την ίδια μέρα.

Santorini First View 08.jpg

----------


## captain

Μία και μία όλες οι φώτο του φίλου gasim σε όλα τα θέματα :Wink: !!!Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Πανέμορφη η φωτογραφία! Η καλντέρα με τα σκούρα νερά της πάντα έκανε απίθανο κοντράστ με τα λευκά καράβια. Κάτι που τα τελευταία χρόνια το έχουμε χάσει ελέω μπλέ-κόκκινων-σκούρων καραβιών. Τελείωσε η λευκή μπογιά γ****το?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Φέρτε το πίσωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες παιδιά  :Very Happy: 
Το καράβι ήταν ότι πρέπει για τη γραμμή της Βενετίας ... Με πολύ εσωτερικό χώρο, άνετο, ευγενικό προσωπικό και πολύ καλοτάξιδο!!! Θυμάμαι κάτι ταξίδια χειμώνα με 7-8 μποφόρ, άλλο πράγμα  :Very Happy:  Κρίμα που δε σκέφτηκα ποτέ να βγάλω καμιά φωτογραφία, καθώς απολάμβανα τα κύματα ...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Και για να ευχαριστήσω το Μιλτιάδη, ορίστε και άλλη μία από την ίδια μέρα.
> 
> Santorini First View 08.jpg


Ωφουυυυυυ...ωφουυυυυ!!!Φίλε μου gasim...RESPECT!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Και για να ευχαριστήσω το Μιλτιάδη, ορίστε και άλλη μία από την ίδια μέρα.
> 
> Santorini First View 08.jpg


Πραγματικά μοναδική να είσαι καλά .

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑΝ κ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΑΣΝΕ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ - ΣΤΙΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ / ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX3P1Xxi_vg


Eνα από τα ομορφότερα σκαριά που είχε η Ελλάδα και ερχόταν και Θεσσαλονίκη...
Χειμώνα Καλοκαίρι πάντα γεμάτο!!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ για τα παιδιά που έφτιαξάν το βίντεο....Τα υπόλοιπα για τον ''ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ'' μου,εννοούνται......

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑΝ κ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ - ΣΤΙΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ / ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp4RsXlpsqc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cPG22OlrBM

----------


## opelmanos

Και τι δεν θα δινα να το ναύλωνε η Νελ και να το έβαζε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη :Sad:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Και τι δεν θα δινα να το ναύλωνε η Νελ και να το έβαζε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη


Να το αγόραζε θες να πεις... Καλύτερα αγορασμένο παρά ναυλωμένο... :Wink: 
Και σε άσπρο χρωματισμό πάντα..

----------


## opelmanos

> Να το αγόραζε θες να πεις... Καλύτερα αγορασμένο παρά ναυλωμένο...
> Και σε άσπρο χρωματισμό πάντα..


 Και να το ναύλωνε δεν θα με χαλούσε πάντως αφού το ξέρεις!

----------


## mch

Ναύλωνε ή αγόραζε μικρή διαφορά έχει! :Wink:  Αρκεί το πλοίο να ερχόταν πάλι στην Ελλάδα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Εάν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, αναφέρουν στο naviearmatori, ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται στα ναυηγεία της Ραβένας για να προσαρμοστεί στα νέα δεδομένα.

----------


## mateo p

epeidi itan foititria i aderfi mou stin kriti eixame parei ena vradi kata tis 23:30 to DAIDALOS gia irakleio 9:00 to prwi eimastan sto irakleio poly kalotaksido ploio xwris vibration den tha ksexaso pou ksypnisa tin ora pou mpainame ston athinio kai eida ta vraxia dipla mas to karavi peripioimeno

----------


## kapas

> epeidi itan foititria i aderfi mou stin kriti eixame parei ena vradi kata tis 23:30 to DAIDALOS gia irakleio 9:00 to prwi eimastan sto irakleio poly kalotaksido ploio xwris vibration den tha ksexaso pou ksypnisa tin ora pou mpainame ston athinio kai eida ta vraxia dipla mas to karavi peripioimeno


φιλε μου, ετσι οπως γραφεις, χωρις στιξη, ειναι ζητημα αν εχω καταλαβει τι λες...

----------


## sylver23

> epeidi itan foititria i aderfi mou stin kriti, eixame parei ena vradi kata tis 23:30 to DAIDALOS gia irakleio.
> 9:00 to prwi eimastan sto irakleio.
> poly kalotaksido ploio xwris vibration. 
> den tha ksexaso pou ksypnisa tin ora pou mpainame ston athinio kai eida ta vraxia dipla mas.
> to karavi peripioimeno


Ελα βρε Αλέξη απλό ήταν

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ελα βρε Αλέξη απλό ήταν


Eσύ όλα κατανοητά τα βρίσκεις...
Πως γίνεται αυτό??:mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

μετά το Αrberia το επόμενο ήταν το Riviera Adriatica που έφτασε με αρκετό αέρα

P8290428.jpg
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ  :Very Happy:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Κατάπλους στο  ΔΥΡΡΑΧΙΟ  - θα μπορούσε να είναι υπό ελληνική σημαία κ να εξυπηρετεί ακόμη το Αιγαίο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ στην Πατρα το 1995

NEW (37).jpg

----------


## ithakos

Ομόρφαιναν το λοιμάνι αυτά τα πλοία....ευχαριστούμε Ben που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καποτε τα ελεγαν γιαπωνεζικα κουτια ,μπορει και εγω να συμφωνω για ορισμενες περιπτωσεις, αλλα σημερα μας λειπουν και συγκρινομενα με πλοια του σημερα δεν γινεται κουβεντα

----------


## ithakos

Τώρα ψαχνουμε εξωτερικό ντεκ και δεν βρίσκουμε....για περαντζάδα ούτε λόγος στα νεοτευκτα....αυτά είναι τα κουτιά και όχι τα γιαπωνέζικα κοσμήματα...

----------


## Agrino

Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι μετά από 20-30 χρόνια, τα κουτιά όπως λέτε, και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σας, θα μας φαίνονται βαπόραροι σε σχέση με τα πλεούμενα που έρχονται;  :Wink: 

Οι αντιλήψεις και οι συνήθειες αλλάζουν ανάλογα με την εποχή, άλλο αν κοιτάζουμε πλέον πίσω και συνειδητοποιούμε πόσο πιο ανθρώπινο ήταν το μέτρο στο παρελθόν, και πόσο ξεφεύγουμε από αυτό.

----------


## ithakos

Μία ματιά να ρίξουμε στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας θα δούμε ότι έχει γεμίσει Ρο-Ρο

----------


## MYTILENE

Με πορεία πρός TUZLA το βαποράκι αυτή τη στιγμή ανοιχτά της Μεθώνης.

----------


## despo

Συνωστισμός φέτος για την Τουρκία ! Εγκατέλειψαν και οι Ιταλοί (αν και βέβαια η Adria ferries είναι Ιρλανδικών (?) συμφερόντων) τα ναυπηγεία τπυς και πάνε προς ανατολάς.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

DAEDALUS ή για μένα ΝΤΑΕΝΤΑΛΟΥΣ ή πολυ απλα ΔΑΙΔΑΛΑΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!
ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ!!!
264418_1967441999873_966261_n.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ στο λιμανι της Πατρας το   1997

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφη φωτογραφία από ένα όμορφο πλοίο  :Smile: 
Αν και προσωπικά, προτιμούσα το Ελ Γκρέκο  :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Όμορφη φωτογραφία από ένα όμορφο πλοίο 
> Αν και προσωπικά, προτιμούσα το Ελ Γκρέκο


Γίνεται να ήταν και τα δύο πλοία εδώ υπό ελληνική σημαία και να τα έχουμε ακόμα εδώ να τα θαυμάζουμε ??
Τα συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα αυτά τα δύο γιατί τίμησαν δεόντως την πόλη μου τη Θεσσαλονίκη και ο κόσμος τα αγάπησε ιδιαίτερα !!!! Κάθε καλοκαίρι χτυπούσαν πρωτόκολλα εδώ.

----------


## Takerman

Στην Πάρο το 2004 όταν έκανε μάλλον Θεσσαλονίκη-Ηράκλειο.

daedalus paros.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## proussos

daed.JPG

*ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ στην Πάτρα...*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ στο λιμανι της Τηνου ποζαρει  στον φωτογραφικο φακο του φιλου Λεανδρου

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δαιδαλος ως Nishiki Maru απο το ships nostagia και τον χρηστη Dlongly  

Nishiki_Maru.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Μετα την ομορφη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισε ο φιλος BEN BRUCE  να δουμε το  ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ σ'εναν καταπλου στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2004 

_LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## samurai

> Δαιδαλος ως Nishiki Maru απο το ships nostagia και τον χρηστη Dlongly  
> 
> Nishiki_Maru.jpg


Πραγματικό βασιλοβάπορο. Στη φωτο που έβαλε ο φίλος Ben φοράει τα σινιάλα της Kansai Kisen και ταξιδεύει ως Ferry Nishiki Maru στη γραμμή Osaka - Kobe - Beppu.  :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τo ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ στον Νεο μωλο Δραπετσωνας τον Δεκεμβριο του 1994,  στην φωτογραφια βλεπουμε και το ρυμουλκο ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 

_1994 DAEDALUS.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Το _ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ_ για λίγες ώρες θα πλέει και πάλι στα νερά που αγαπήθηκε, στα νερά του Αιγαίου. Με προορισμό τα ναυπηγεία στην Τούζλα της Τουρκίας.

----------


## despo

Εκεί φαίνεται οτι είναι ακόμα, προφανώς θα κάνει καποιες μετασκευές. Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν γνωρίζω ποιος ειναι ο νέος πλοιοκτήτης του, αφου δεν φαίνεται πλεον να το έχει η Adria ferries, το σίγουρο ομως είναι οτι σύντομα θα είναι υπο τη διαχείριση (και αυτό) του Γκριμάλντι και με νέο όνομα Caribbean Galaxy θα κάνει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Civitavecchia - Βαρκελώνη αντικαθιστώντας το (πρωην) Ικαρος !

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

το πλοίο έχει ψωμιά ακόμα από ότι φαινεται. άνετα θα μπορούσε ακόμα και σήμερα να σταθεί σε πολλές γραμμές της ελλαδας.

----------


## despo

Νότια της Ευβοιας αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο και αναγραφόμενο προορισμό τον Πειραιά. Οπως φαίνεται στο σύστημα κρατήσεων, θα δραστηριοποιηθεί τελικά στη γραμμή Λιβόρνο - Βαρκελώνη - Ταγγέρη με 1ο δρομολόγιο το Σάββατο 18/6.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο σαν* CARIBBEAN GALAXY* πέρασε το στενό του Καφηρέα και γράφει προορισμό στο AIS του Πειραιά, προφανώς για πετρέλευση.

CARIBBEAN GALAXY 01 07-06-2016.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Φαντάζεστε να το αγόρασε κανένας έλληνας ??  :Sour:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήδη στη ράδα του Λαυρίου από την οποία φαίνεται ότι φεύγει.Οι Λαυριώτες ας μας πουν τι έκανε.Μπώνκερ,στόρια,πλήρωμα...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Από χτες το απόγευμα ήταν εκεί και απ'ότι πρόσεξα από τον "ρουφιάνο" του ais στη ράδα έμεινε, δε μπήκε στο λιμάνι. Προφανώς για πετρέλευση ??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από χτες το απόγευμα ήταν εκεί και απ'ότι πρόσεξα από τον "ρουφιάνο" του ais στη ράδα έμεινε, δε μπήκε στο λιμάνι. Προφανώς για πετρέλευση ??


Moυ φαίνεται πρέπει να πάει μπωνκεράδικο από αλλού,κάτι τέτοιο δεν βλέπουμε,οπότε μάλλον τα άλλα δύο που γράφω.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ πάλι απορώ. Κανέναν ανταποκριτή από Λαύριο δεν έχουμε ?? 
Μια φωτογραφία βρε παιδί μου, επί ελληνικών χωρικών υδάτων...

----------


## lavriotis

Το ιστορικό βαπόρι στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου!!! Αφιερωμένες οι φωτό σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!!!                                                                                                   car2.jpgcar1.jpgcar3.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Επιτέλους κάποιες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου!
Καμιά πληροφορία άντλησες από κανέναν λιμενικό εκεί ??

----------


## lavriotis

> Επιτέλους κάποιες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου!
> Καμιά πληροφορία άντλησες από κανέναν λιμενικό εκεί ??


Το βαπόρι έχει αράξει στον εμπορικό λιμένα του Λαυρίου!!! Λεπτομέρειες για το βαπόρι δεν έχω μάθει αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω ας μας ενημερώσει!!!

----------


## despo

Αυτή η μπλε λωρίδα που προστέθηκε επι Adria και οπως βλέπουμε διατηρείται επι νέας πλοιοκτησίας, κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι ο,τι χειρότερο για την εικόνα του πλοίου. Πάντως για να βρίσκεται στο Λαύριο μετα απο τόσο μεγάλη διάρκεια παραμονής στην Τουρκία, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάποιον άλλο λόγο εκτος απο συνδυασμό φτηνών λιμανιάτικων με κάποιες άλλες μικρουδουλειές που πιθανόν να χρειάζεται το πλοίο πριν το ξεκίνημά του. Προσωπικά θα το κατατάξω στα 'τυχερά' πλοία αφου σε ηλικία πλέον 43 χρόνων ξεκινάει σε νέο ρόλο/νέα γραμμή και βέβαια μακάρι να μπορέσει να σταθεί επάξια για πολλά ακόμα χρόνια.

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο το έχει στην _ιστοσελίδα_ της η Atlantic Blue Seaways που έχει έδρα στο Fort Lauderdale της Φλόριδα. Υποτίθεται οτι θα κάνει κάποια γραμμή Φλόριδα - Μπαχάμες, για την οποία δεν έχει πάρει ακόμη άδεια. Ίσως γι αυτό αναζητήθηκε ναύλος και κατέληξε στον Grimaldi. Η ιστοσελίδα τους δείχνει μια διάθεση για λειτουργία cruise/ferry και αν πάει καλά ίσως δώσει στο γιαπωνέζικο σκαρί μερικά ακόμη χρόνια ζωής. Λογικά για να περάσουν από τους διαβόητους ελέγχους της αμερικανικής ακτοφυλακής θα του έχουν ρίξει αρκετά χρήματα.

----------


## despo

Ειχα γράψει οτι επρόκειτο να ξεκινήσει απο 18/6 τα δρομολόγιά του απο Λιβόρνο. Φυσικά αφου το πλοίο παραμένει ακόμα στο Λαύριο, κατι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει και μάλιστα έχει ηδη 'κλειδωθεί' και το επόμενο δρομολόγιο  - αρα μέχρι τέλους Ιουνίου δεν φαίνεται να ξεκινάει. Τώρα πλεον είναι άγνωστο τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει και μένει ακόμα εδω, ισως δεν έχει ακόμα ετοιμαστεί η' μήπως τελικά ναυαγήσουν τα σχέδια δρομολόγησης, ο χρόνος θα δείξει...

----------


## npapad

Και δυο φωτογραφίες του τραβηγμένες στο Λαύριο στις 28-6-2016 από τον καλό φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick.
Τις ανεβάζω με την άδεια του.
IMG_8965.jpgIMG_8588.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Παρακαλάτε να το πάρει καμιά ελληνική εταιρία. Είναι ότι πρέπει το καράβι για το Αιγαίο !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Και δυο φωτογραφίες του τραβηγμένες στο Λαύριο στις 28-6-2016 από τον καλό φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick.
> Τις ανεβάζω με την άδεια του.
> IMG_8965.jpgIMG_8588.jpg


Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες από έναν μετρ βέβαια του .....ship-φωτογραφείν !!! Άψογα κάδρα και φωτισμοί, χαίρεσαι να τις βλέπεις !!!

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> Παρακαλάτε να το πάρει καμιά ελληνική εταιρία. Είναι ότι πρέπει το καράβι για το Αιγαίο !!!


Δυστυχώς φίλε μου Άκη, τέλος αυτές οι εποχές... Τέτοιο πλοίο με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά (140m, 43 ετών, Γιαπωνέζικο, με τόσα κρεβάτια) στη σημερινή εποχή που να μπει στο Αιγαίο; Εδώ φτάσαμε να σαπίζουν βαπόραροι όπως το Ιεράπετρα και ο Πήγασος. Οι μεγάλες γραμμές (εκτός της δικής μας στο Ηράκλειο όπου ακόμα και εκεί η ΑΝΕΚ/BS έκοψε δρομολόγια το χειμώνα ενώ και τώρα τα ημερήσια κάθε χρόνο μειώνονται) έχουν μείνει με ένα δρομολόγιο τη μέρα και ούτε, είτε μονοπωλιακά είτε με κοινοπραξίες που και πάλι πολλές φορές δε βγαίνουν. Και οι άγονες οι μισές κοπήκανε και οι υπόλοιπες συγχωνευτήκανε (ευτυχώς με καλά πλοία πλέον και αυτές). Και φυσικά για άνοιγμα σε δευτερεύουσες γραμμές (κάτι, Θεσ/Ν-Κρήτη, Θεσ/ν-12νησα, Πειραιάς-Ρέθυμνο κλπ) που κάποτε ακουγόντουσαν, ούτε συζήτηση πλέον (για να μην πω ούτε σαν όνειρο). Κάτι η μειωμένη κίνηση, κάτι τα αεροπορικά των 25ε που βρίσκεις πλέον, οι καραβολάτρες όσο πωρωμένοι και ρομαντικοί και αν είμαστε δεν αρκούμε για να αναστρέψουμε πλέον την κατάσταση .....

----------


## avvachrist

Και λέω εγώ τώρα... Δεν θα μπορούσε να το ναυλώσει η HSW για να αντικαταστήσει το Νήσος Σάμος μέχρι να ετοιμαστεί αυτό και να ξεκινήσει η λειτουργία της γραμμής τις πρώτες ημερομηνίες που είχαν δηλωθεί; Λέω εγώ τώρα...

Παρεμπιπτόντως το βαπόρι άφησε το Λαύριο και βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα πλέον.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Παρεμπιπτόντως το βαπόρι άφησε το Λαύριο και βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα πλέον.


Σωστά, και ο .....πανταχού παρών (ονόματα δεν λέμε !!!!!) μου έστειλε πρωινή φωτό από την άφιξη του πλοίου στο Πέραμα (μιας και ο ίδιος δεν μπορούσε να ανεβάσει). Θερμώς ευχαριστούμε !!!!!

CARIBBEAN GALAXY 03 05-07-2016.jpg
_Πέραμα - 05/07/2016_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και λέω εγώ τώρα... Δεν θα μπορούσε να το ναυλώσει η HSW για να αντικαταστήσει το Νήσος Σάμος μέχρι να ετοιμαστεί αυτό και να ξεκινήσει η λειτουργία της γραμμής τις πρώτες ημερομηνίες που είχαν δηλωθεί; Λέω εγώ τώρα...


Δεν ξέρουμε βέβαια κ τι μπέρδεμα έχει.Ωραία τα ονειρεύομαστε εμείς οι καραβολάτρες :Fat:

----------


## despo

Μολις χθες το μεσημέρι το έψαχνα το πλοίο στο ΑΙΣ και δεν εμφανιζόταν πουθενά. Ας ειναι καλά τα 'λαγωνικά' που το εντόπισαν και μάλιστα ζωντανά, φτάνοντας στο Πέραμα. 
Στα του πλοίου τώρα, ένας πέπλος μυστηρίου πλανάται αφου άγνωστο τι έκανα τόσο καιρό στο Λαύριο, άγνωστο και τι πρόκειται να κάνει τωρα στο Πέραμα. οπως άγνωστο που και πότε θα κάνει δρομολόγια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να το δούμε το πλοίο και πρυμοδετημένο στο Πέραμα, και πιό συγκεκριμένα στα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος.

IMG_0120.jpg
_Πέραμα - 06/07/2016_

----------


## avvachrist

Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι ακυρώθηκε η ναύλωση από τον Γκριμάλντι για την πρώην γραμμή του Ίκαρου. Στη θέση του μάλλον θα μπει το Finneagle.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0049.jpg
_Πέραμα - 09/07/2016_

Και σε δύο -όμορφες θέλω να πιστεύω- φωτό από "απέναντι", από την Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας, .

IMG_0059.jpg
_Πέραμα - 09/07/2016_

_Σημ._ Καλό θα ήταν να περαστεί το νέο του όνομα και στον τίτλο του θέματος. Στον νέο που προτείνω, έχω αφαιρέσει (επειδή δεν χώραγαν) δύο από τα τρία ονόματα που έφερε για μικρό και ελάχιστο διάστημα πριν έρθει στην χώρα μας, και έχω γράψει (επιτέλους !!!) και το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.

----------


## npapad

> IMG_0049.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 09/07/2016_
> 
> Και σε δύο -όμορφες θέλω να πιστεύω- φωτό από "απέναντι", από την Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας, .
> 
> IMG_0059.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 09/07/2016_
> 
> _Σημ._ Καλό θα ήταν να περαστεί το νέο του όνομα και στον τίτλο του θέματος. Στον νέο που προτείνω, έχω αφαιρέσει (επειδή δεν χώραγαν) δύο από τα τρία ονόματα που έφερε για μικρό και ελάχιστο διάστημα πριν έρθει στην χώρα μας, και έχω γράψει (επιτέλους !!!) και το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.


Εξαιρετικές είναι Γιώργο ! Μπράβο !

----------


## tomcat

> Εξαιρετικές είναι Γιώργο ! Μπράβο !


Οι φωτο οντως είναι πολύ ωραίες αλλά κατά την προσωπική μου αποψη το πλοιο με αυτά τα χρώματα λιγουλάκι ασχήμυνε.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι φωτο οντως είναι πολύ ωραίες αλλά κατά την προσωπική μου αποψη το πλοιο με αυτά τα χρώματα λιγουλάκι ασχήμυνε.....


Μιά χαρά είναι το βαπόρι κ έτσι,άποψή σου.

----------


## tomcat

Ε νομίζω ότι ο καθένας εκφράζει την προσωπική του αποψη που απορρέει και από την αισθητική του. Μακάρι πάντως το βαπόρι να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει οσα περισσότερα χρονια γίνεται, ανεξαρτήτως χρωματικών επιλογών :Smile New:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Παρακαλάτε να το πάρει καμιά ελληνική εταιρία να το ξαναδούμε Ελλάδα και συγκεκριμένα στο Αιγαίο. 
Οτιδήποτε άλλο συζητάμε, είναι περιττό...

----------


## tomcat

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!!!!!!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Κανένα νεώτερο υπάρχει απο το αρχοντοβάπορο?? Ποια τα επόμενα σχέδια άραγε?? Θα μείνει στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες η θα πιάσει άλλα λιμάνια.

----------


## manolisfissas

Φωτογραφημένο από τα ναυπηγεία Ατσαλάκη στην καθέλκυση του F/B Πάραλος.

CARIBBEAN-GALAXY-23-7-2016-01.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Το Δαίδαλος στα νιάτα του ως Nishiki maru στην Ιαπωνία 
 *関西汽船；フェリーにしき丸：1983 - ferry nishiki-maru* - - …

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0229.jpg
_Πέραμα - 19/11/2016_

Πέντε μήνες κοντεύει να συμπληρώσει το πλοίο στο Πέραμα, και εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στην ίδια θέση χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε οτιδήποτε για το μέλλον του. 

IMG_0136.jpg
_Πέραμα - 19/11/2016_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κάπου διάβασα γιά...κρουαζιέρες από Τζαμάικα.

----------


## avvachrist

> Κάπου διάβασα γιά...κρουαζιέρες από Τζαμάικα.


Ακριβώς! Και ότι μέσα στον Δεκέμβριο μας αφήνει μάλλον...

----------


## fourtounakis

Απευθυνόμενος σε όλους...θα παρακαλούσα όποιος έχει το Γενικό πλάνο του πλοίου και sos φώτο από τη τσιμινιερα πολύ κοντινή έτσι ώστε να δω το σινιάλο του πλοίου όπως ακριβώς είναι πάνω στο φουγάρο ...έχω δει άπειρες φώτο αλλά όταν ζουμαρω ο πριγκηπας ίσα που φαίνεται...

----------


## Apostolos

Απο άλλο πλοίο αλλα πιστεύω ότι κάνει 

100_7297.JPG

----------


## fourtounakis

Φίλε είσαι φοβερός ! Αυτό πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ! Δεν έχω λόγια...Επίσης αυτό είναι το καλύτερο σινιάλο ...όχι η άλλη η ασημένια χαζομάρα...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> ...όχι η άλλη η ασημένια χαζομάρα...


Καλού κακού μάζευε φωτό και από την "ασημένια χαζομάρα" γιατί τη βλέπω ανάμνηση σε λίγο και αυτή... Ο Μανωλιός μας τα φέρνει με το μαλακό τελευταία (όχι ότι δεν τα περιμένουμε δηλαδή).... 

Όσο για το πλοίο αισίως 7 μήνες στην Ελλάδα.... Θα καταλήξει πουθενά άραγε (για λιμάνια πάντα, όχι ...καυτές παραλίες)...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS "μάζεψε" στο στόλο της το νυν ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ. 
Γιατί να μη μαζέψει στο στόλο της και το πρώην ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ ??
Μία ιδέα λέω...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Δεν είναι ίδιες περιπτώσεις φίλε μου... Το Σάμος ήταν 27 χρονών, 190μ, και αξιοπρεπέστατο μηχανολογικά. Σίγουρα η αγορά και η ολική ανακατασκευή του έχουν ένα χρονικό ορίζοντα ακόμα και 15 ετών (που και πάλι κάποιοι τότε εξέφραζαν αμφιβολίες με το ρίσκο της HSW), ενώ αν το διαχειριστείς και το προωθήσεις σωστά μπορείς να το βάλεις παντού, να κοντράρεις τον οποιοδήποτε ή και να το μεταπουλήσεις. Το Δαίδαλο στα 43 του πλέον και με σχεδόν ένα χρόνο παροπλισμό, μια εταιρεία σαν τη HSW με τι προοπτική να τον αγοράσει και να τον αναβαθμίσει και που να τον βάλει ειδικά σε γραμμές κόντρα σε Blue Star κλπ. Μόνο αν βρεθεί κανεις και τον ναυλώσει για καμιά άγονη. Σίγουρα θα είναι άκρως συγκινητικό το να τον ξαναδούμε στο Αιγαίο (πρώτος εγώ θα φώναζα να μπει Κασοκαρπαθία να τον βλέπουμε ξανά στο Ηράκλειο) και σαφώς πιο πρακτικό από το να στέλνουν την Άρτεμη σε... επικίνδυνες αποστολές αλλά για παραπάνω κακά τα ψέματα, καμία σχέση πλέον το 1991-1995 που ήταν ίσως το 2ο καλύτερο των Μινωικών με το 2017... 

Και μια και πιάσαμε την κουβέντα καλά θα ήταν αν γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας πει τα μηχανολογικά/προωστικά χαρακτηριστικά του και να μας πληροφορήσει αν είχε γίνει κάποια παρέμβαση στη μετα-Μινόαν εποχή του ή αν τον έχουν αφήσει όπως ήταν από τότε...

----------


## despo

Εγω το μόνο που ξέρω είναι οτι έκανε για αρκετούς μήνες επισκευή στην Τούζλα και φαντάζομαι και στο ξενοδοχειακό, αλλά και στο μηχανικό μέρος του πλοίου. Επίσης στη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού που μας πέρασε, υποτίθεται οτι θα ναυλωνόταν στον Γκριμάλντι, κάτι βέβαια που δεν έγινε ποτέ. Εδώ στο Λαύριο, αλλά και στο Πέραμα υποθέτω οτι θα ήρθε για φτηνότερα λιμανιάτικα. Το ζήτημα είναι να βρεθεί κάποια γραμμή ειτε στην Ελλάδα, ειτε στο εξωτερικό για να μη χαθεί αυτό το όμορφο πλοίο.

----------


## BOBKING

> Εγω το μόνο που ξέρω είναι οτι έκανε για αρκετούς μήνες επισκευή στην Τούζλα και φαντάζομαι και στο ξενοδοχειακό, αλλά και στο μηχανικό μέρος του πλοίου. Επίσης στη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού που μας πέρασε, υποτίθεται οτι θα ναυλωνόταν στον Γκριμάλντι, κάτι βέβαια που δεν έγινε ποτέ. Εδώ στο Λαύριο, αλλά και στο Πέραμα υποθέτω οτι θα ήρθε για φτηνότερα λιμανιάτικα. Το ζήτημα είναι να βρεθεί κάποια γραμμή ειτε στην Ελλάδα, ειτε στο εξωτερικό για να μη χαθεί αυτό το όμορφο πλοίο.


Και κάτι άσχετο...Είναι το τελευταίο μετασκευασμένο των Μινωικών το μόνο που απέμεινε ''ζωντανό'' και γλίτωσε τόσα χρόνια τον διαλυτή

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> έκανε για αρκετούς μήνες επισκευή στην Τούζλα και φαντάζομαι και στο ξενοδοχειακό, αλλά και στο μηχανικό μέρος του πλοίου. Επίσης στη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού που μας πέρασε, υποτίθεται οτι θα ναυλωνόταν στον Γκριμάλντι, κάτι βέβαια που δεν έγινε ποτέ. Εδώ στο Λαύριο, αλλά και στο Πέραμα υποθέτω οτι θα ήρθε για φτηνότερα λιμανιάτικα. Το ζήτημα είναι να βρεθεί κάποια γραμμή ειτε στην Ελλάδα, ειτε στο εξωτερικό για να μη χαθεί αυτό το όμορφο πλοίο.


Την Τουρκία τη θυμάμαι και γω αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έκανε (μόνο επιθεωρήσεις ή και άλλες εργασίες) και κυρίως τι μεσολάβησε και τί παίχτηκε με τα μετέπειτα σενάρια. Πουλήθηκε, αγοράστηκε από τους καινούργιους, επιθεωρήθηκε, μετονομάστηκε σε όνομα που παραπέμπει Αμερική, βάφτηκε, πιθανώς επισκευάστηκε ή διαμορφώθηκε (γενικώς έγιναν κάποιες προετοιμασίες) και τελικά παροπλίστηκε... 




> ...Είναι το τελευταίο μετασκευασμένο των Μινωικών το μόνο που απέμεινε ''ζωντανό'' και γλίτωσε τόσα χρόνια τον διαλυτή


Νομίζω υπάρχουν ακόμα ο Καζαντζάκης και το Κιγκ Μίνως, το δίδυμο του Ηρακλείου πριν τα ιταλικά. Εκτός και αν τα έστειλαν και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι....

----------


## BOBKING

> Την Τουρκία τη θυμάμαι και γω αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έκανε (μόνο επιθεωρήσεις ή και άλλες εργασίες) και κυρίως τι μεσολάβησε και τί παίχτηκε με τα μετέπειτα σενάρια. Πουλήθηκε, αγοράστηκε από τους καινούργιους, επιθεωρήθηκε, μετονομάστηκε σε όνομα που παραπέμπει Αμερική, βάφτηκε, πιθανώς επισκευάστηκε ή διαμορφώθηκε (γενικώς έγιναν κάποιες προετοιμασίες) και τελικά παροπλίστηκε... 
> 
> 
> 
> Νομίζω υπάρχουν ακόμα ο Καζαντζάκης και το Κιγκ Μίνως, το δίδυμο του Ηρακλείου πριν τα ιταλικά. Εκτός και αν τα έστειλαν και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι....


Φίλε μου με κτύπησε μάλλον το κρούσμα της άνοιας πως και δεν τα θυμήθηκα...Ντροπή μου σκέτη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο το Κίνγκ Μίνως ταξιδεύει ακόμα αλλά το Ν. Καζαντζάκης δεν ταξιδεύει και είναι παροπλισμένο και με μέλλον αβέβαιο. Από όσο γνωρίζω το Δαίδαλος του έκαναν κάποιες επισκευές στο μηχανοστάσιο αλλά ήταν σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση. Όσο αφορά τα τεχνικά του μέρη έγιναν καλές επισκευές προκείμενου να μην έχουνε παρατράγουδα με τους ελεγκτές όταν θα πήγαινε Αμερική μόνο αυτά γνωρίζω

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

οντως υπαρχει ακομα το king minos στην ερυθρα στην ιδια εταιρια που ειναι και το πρωην εξπρες αφροδιτη και το πρωην superferry.Το ν.καζαντζακης πρεπει και αυτο να δουλευει σαν κρουαζιεροπλοιο στην κινα.Ο δαιδαλος ειχε μια στεθεροτητα στην μετα μινοαν εποχη.κατα κυριο λογο δουλεψε για την adria ferries η οποια το κραταγε σε ενα αρκετα καλο επιπεδο.εσωτερικα πρεπει να ειναι ακριβως οπως ηταν επι μινοαν.

----------


## BOBKING

> οντως υπαρχει ακομα το king minos στην ερυθρα στην ιδια εταιρια που ειναι και το πρωην εξπρες αφροδιτη και το πρωην superferry.Το ν.καζαντζακης πρεπει και αυτο να δουλευει σαν κρουαζιεροπλοιο στην κινα.Ο δαιδαλος ειχε μια στεθεροτητα στην μετα μινοαν εποχη.κατα κυριο λογο δουλεψε για την adria ferries η οποια το κραταγε σε ενα αρκετα καλο επιπεδο.εσωτερικα πρεπει να ειναι ακριβως οπως ηταν επι μινοαν.


Αν δεις στο θέμα του Ν. Καζαντζάκης ο φίλος naxos1 είχε ανεβάσει ένα άρθρο που ανέφερε ότι το πλοίο είναι παροπλισμένο και το μέλλον του αβέβαιο

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Εν πάση περιπτώσει απ ότι ξέρουμε δεν έχει διαλυθεί. Νομίζω ήταν κάζίνο, πλωτό ξενοδοχείο, κάτι τέτοιο στο Χονκ-Κόνκ... Όσο για τη μακροημέρευση του Δαίδαλου (την εποχή που οι ΜΓ έφερναν το ένα νεότευκτο 200ρι πίσω απ' τ' άλλο με όνειρο να κατακτήσουν τη Μεσόγειο, πουλώντας παράλληλα όλα τα παλιά) ως το 2005, μάλλον έγινε επειδή είχε ήδη τη γραμμή του στρωμένη (Ηράκλειο - όπου βρει - Θεσσαλονίκη) και το κατάλληλο μέγεθος για αυτή. Τα υπόλοιπα ως μεγαλύτερα και αργότερα δεν είχαν θέση στα παραπάνω σχέδια...

----------


## BOBKING

> Εν πάση περιπτώσει απ ότι ξέρουμε δεν έχει διαλυθεί. Νομίζω ήταν κάζίνο, πλωτό ξενοδοχείο, κάτι τέτοιο στο Χονκ-Κόνκ... Όσο για τη μακροημέρευση του Δαίδαλου (την εποχή που οι ΜΓ έφερναν το ένα νεότευκτο 200ρι πίσω απ' τ' άλλο με όνειρο να κατακτήσουν τη Μεσόγειο, πουλώντας παράλληλα όλα τα παλιά) ως το 2005, μάλλον έγινε επειδή είχε ήδη τη γραμμή του στρωμένη (Ηράκλειο - όπου βρει - Θεσσαλονίκη) και το κατάλληλο μέγεθος για αυτή. Τα υπόλοιπα ως μεγαλύτερα και αργότερα δεν είχαν θέση στα παραπάνω σχέδια...


Δυστυχώς τα μεγάλα όνειρα τους έφαγαν αφού πήραν το Αιγαίο ήθελαν και την Μεσόγειο με νέες δρομολογήσεις σε Αδριατική Γένοβα προς Αφρική και δρομολόγια σε γραμμές Σαρδηνίας και πολλές άλλες γραμμές ήταν τα μεγάλα όνειρα τους...Μόνο που δεν ήξεραν έναν σοβαρό κανόνα αν αυτά που θα έκαναν έπαιρναν άλλη τροπή θα είχαν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα ;. Δυστυχώς σε όλες τις εταιρίες σχεδόν συμβαίνει αυτό όταν πλουτίζουν. Η γνώμη μου πάντως είναι ότι η εταιρία το κράτησε όσο έπρεπε το Δαίδαλος αν και πιστεύω ότι αν δεν είχαν τα χρέη τους θα το κράταγαν μέχρι το 2007.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έφυγε ο ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ από τη Μίνοαν και μαζί με αυτό ναυάγησε και η γραμμή της Θεσσαλονίκης με τις Κυκλάδες και τη Κρήτη!
Όσο ήταν σε αυτή τη γραμμή ΌΛΑ πήγαιναν ρολόϊ.
Δύο δρομολόγια το χειμώνα και τρία το καλοκαίρι με ικανοποιητικότατη κίνηση, κυρίως [να το πούμε αυτό] από φορτηγά.
Ακόμα και τώρα ΑΝ έμπαινε σε αυτή τη γραμμή, η κίνηση θα αυξανόταν σε χρόνο ρεκόρ.
Ειδικά αυτές τις μέρες, που οι αγρότες κόβουν την Ελλάδα στα δύο, στα τρία κ.ο.κ.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Τη γραμμή νομίζω κάποια στιγμή αποπειράθηκε να τη συνεχίσει ο κπτ Μάκης. Εκεί έχω ίδια άποψη. Θυμάμαι, Σεπτέμβριο του 2007 είχα εισιτήρια παλάτι για Πειραιά και από κει οδικώς λεωφορείο για Θ/Ν. Όταν κατεβαίνοντας στο λιμάνι είδα το Δημητρούλα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και το δρομολόγιο στον πίνακά του καταλαβαίνετε... ακόμα κρατάω το κεφάλι μου για την ευκαιρία που έχασα... Αν δούλευε καλά δε νομίζω να το άφηναν σε μια εποχή που όπως προανέφερα οι ΜΓ καιγόντουσαν για το παραμικρό κέρδος... εκτός και αν ήταν τόσο επείγουσα η πώληση του Δαιδάλου και το "ζεστό" χρήμα του (σε μια πραγματικά πιεστική περίοδο για την εταιρεία τότε...)

----------


## tomcat

DSC06846.jpgCAM_0460.jpgCAM_0461.jpg Οκτώβριος του 2014 και το πλοίο δεμένο στο BARI.

----------


## BOBKING

> DSC06846.jpgCAM_0460.jpgCAM_0461.jpg Οκτώβριος του 2014 και το πλοίο δεμένο στο BARI.


Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε μου...Σε πιο πλοίο ήσουνα

----------


## tomcat

Αγαπητέ φίλε είχα την τύχη να κάνω κρουαζιέρα με το MSC FANTASIA (όνομα και πράγμα!!) Σου τις αφιερώνω λοιπόν αφού σου αρέσουν :Peaceful:

----------


## BOBKING

> Αγαπητέ φίλε είχα την τύχη να κάνω κρουαζιέρα με το MSC FANTASIA (όνομα και πράγμα!!) Σου τις αφιερώνω λοιπόν αφού σου αρέσουν


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση  :Smile:

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Ας το δούμε και σε μια (προχειροστημένη μεν, άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα δε) διαφήμιση (προφανώς) επί Adria και με το όνομα AF CLAUDIA PRIMA*, με εικόνες από το εσωτερικό, τα καταστρώματα και τη γέφυρα. Ενδιαφέρον σημείο βέβαια το 0:06 με τις μινωικές τοιχογραφίες προφανέστατα απομεινάρι της επί Μινωικών εποχής (ίσως -μέχρι τότε- να μην είχε αλλάξει τίποτα από το εσωτερικό του).


*από το Youtube και τον χρήστη Fmg Group.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα και να ομορφαίνει το τοπίο με την παρουσία του.

IMG_0218__.jpg
_Πέραμα - 01/04/2017_

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θεωρώ πως είναι ότι πρέπει να το αγοράσει η Hellenic Seaways. 
Γραμμές για να δρομολογηθεί υπάρχουν.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Η Χελένικ φίλε μου αν την πάρει ο Μανωλιός και "παίξει" Αιγαίο κόντρα στην Άττικα, ξέχασέ το. Με το που θα "ανάψει η μάχη", παίζει να τον δούμε να ρίχνει στη μάχη τα πάλαι ποτέ "νεότευκτα" (νυν 10-15χρονα) που λέγαμε (Ν. Χίος, κανά Παλάτι, κανά Ίκαρο κλπ). Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να το έπαιρναν αυτοί που στο μεσοδιάστημα από τότε που έδεσε και το ξανασυζητούσαμε, προέβησαν σε αγορές άλλων παρεμφερών (πχ Rigel3, Morocco Star, Galaxy κλπ. Δεν ξέρω αν το είδε κανεις για αγορά (ή γενικά αν πουλιέται), παρά μόνο ότι ακούσαμε για τα σχέδια που δεν προχώρησαν (Αμερική και Μανωλιός για Ταγγέρη). Τώρα πια, το ιδανικό θα ήταν καμιά Seajet για καμιά άγονη αν θέλει να επεκταθεί ή να κάνει καμία αρχή κόντρα στους μεγάλους.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ είμαι κολλημένος 15 χρόνια πίσω, όταν το έβλεπα χειμώνα / καλοκαίρι στη Θεσσαλονίκη και ο κόσμος γέμιζε τα καταστρώματά, οι νταλίκες το γκαράζ του κτλ κτλ κτλ...
Το θεωρώ πλέον ιδανικό πλοίο για να αναβιώσει το Θρυλικό δρομολόγιο Θεσσαλονίκη/Σποράδες/Κυκλάδες/Κρήτη και πίσω. 
Δύο φορές τη βδομάδα το καλοκαίρι είναι ότι πρέπει
και μία φορά τη βδομάδα να κάνει το Θεσσαλονίκη/Λήμνος/Μυτιλήνη/Χίος/Καρλόβασι/Πάτμο/Κάλυμνο/Κω/Ρόδο και πίσω.
Όνειρα θερινής νυκτός... :Beguiled: ...γιατί αν το σκεφτούμε πονηρά πως αν δρομολογηθεί καράβι από Θεσσαλονίκη, θα κόψει κίνηση από τον Πειραιά...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Περασμένα μεγαλεία.... Όλοι είμαστε κολλημένοι, δε γίνεται καραβολάτρης μη κολλημένος... Από τότε και τι δεν έχει αλλάξει..... Η κρίση που επέφερε τόσο αλλαγή νοοτροπίας (τότε ήμασταν "φυσάμε το παραδάκι" τώρα μετράμε και τα ψιλά), όσο και μέιωση κίνησης οχημάτων. Το οδικό δίκτυο καλύτερο προσφέρει άνετη πρόσβαση στα τοπικά λιμάνια (Βόλος, Αγ. Κωνσταντίνος κλπ). Τα πλοία και αυτά καλύτερα με μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα. Και κυρίως οι αεροπορικές εταιρείες τόσο οι low cost από εξωτερικό όσο και οι τοπικές (οι πόλεις που έπιανε ο Δαίδαλος Ηράκλειο-Θεσσαλονίκη, πλέον συνδέονται αεροπορικώς με τα νησιά με τις τοπικές αεροπορικές τύπου SkyExprees και Astra. Ποιος να πάει πλέον με καράβι σε δρομολόγιο με πολλές ώρες και προσεγγίσεις)... Όσο για την περιβόητη τουριστική ανάπτυξη, από "βραχιολάκιδες" που τη βγάζουν όλη μέρα στην πισίνα του ξενοδοχείου περιμένοντας την ώρα του (τζάμπα) φαγητού για να ορμήσουν, μήν περιμένεις προκοπή.... Χώρια τα "πονηρά" συμφέροντα που πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις στην κατακλείδα σου.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το Caribbean Galaxy ζήλεψε με τους χθεσινούς αέρηδες και εδώ ένα P/K του Σπανόπουλου το .....μάζευε. :Onthego:  

CARIBBEAN-GALAXY-18-19-01-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01760.jpg9/5/18

Να δούμε τι μέλλοι γενέσθαι με αυτό.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μόνο μία SEAJETS θα το σώσει το κακόμοιρο. 
Ξέρει μήπως κανένας σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται εσωτερικά και μηχανικά ;;
Αξίζει για αγορά, ή δύσκολα θα αποφύγει το μοιραίο ;;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μόνο μία SEAJETS θα το σώσει το κακόμοιρο. 
> Ξέρει μήπως κανένας σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται εσωτερικά και μηχανικά ;;
> Αξίζει για αγορά, ή δύσκολα θα αποφύγει το μοιραίο ;;


Aπ' όσο ξέρω,λείπουν διάφορα από το μηχανοστάσιο.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Aπ' όσο ξέρω,λείπουν διάφορα από το μηχανοστάσιο.



Οπότε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι για να αγοραστεί είναι 50-50, ή 70 υπέρ αγοράς και 30 κατά ;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραμένει στην γνωστή του θέση στα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος ??? Διότι κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου ότι επρόκειτο σήμερα να μετακινηθεί (λέει) στον μώλο ΔΕΗ. Αληθεύει ή να το συμπεριλάβουμε στις συνήθεις φήμες του ...ρέιντιο αρμπίλα ???

----------


## leo85

Το Δαίδαλος όπως το ξέραμε εμείς, μας αφήνει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_"Μακαρία η οδός, ή πορεύει σήμερον, ότι ητοιμάσθη σοι τόπος αναπαύσεως"......_

Με το ρυμουλκό ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXXIV το τελευταίο του ταξίδι που ξεκίνησε γύρω στις 17.30 σήμερα. Να ζήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε και αυτό.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Μας (ξανα)ήρθε όρθιο και αγέρωχο όπως το συνηθίσαμε, φεύγει ρυμουλκούμενο και όπως λέγεται "λεηλατημένο". Το τελευταίο από τα "παλαιάς σχολής" που άφησε τις Μινωικές, απ την οποία πλέον μένουν "ζωντανά" οι δύο προκάτοχοι των Γενοβέζικων του Ηρακλείου. Αν και υπερήλικο, βάσει των ενεργειών που έγιναν και των προθέσεων που φάνηκαν ώστε να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει, μπορεις να το πεις και "άτυχο"....  

Ενδιαφέρον θα χει να μάθουμε πάντως (για όποιον ξέρει και εννοείται πάντα από καραβολατρική άποψη) πως και απο ποιον δώθηκαν τα περηβόητα εξαρτήματα που του έλειπαν, (Τα έδωσαν οι ιδιοκτήτες; Οι πιστωτές ξεχωριστά;... καθως και που πήγαν (πχ ταίριαζαν σε κανένα άλλο Γιαπωνέζικο (Πρέβελης, Μπλου, Κρήτη κλπ);

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έπεσα κατακόρυφα από τα σύννεφα μόλις διάβασα ότι πουλήθηκε για........καρφίτσες.
*ΑΊΣΧΟΣ*, *ΝΤΡΟΠΉ* και *ΚΡΊΜΑ* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ήρθε στα ελληνικά νερά, μετά από απουσία κάποιων ετών.
Περίμενα να το δω και πάλι σε ελληνικά χέρια και φυσικά και περίμενα αντί του ΆΚΟΥΑ ΜΠΛΟΥ,
να το ξαναδώ να κάνει τη θρυλική γραμμή Μακεδονίας - Κυκλάδων - Κρήτης.
Έχει καταντήσει στη κυριολεξία αηδία να αγοράζουν πλέον όλες οι εταιρείες ταχύπλοα. 
Πλοία σαν τον ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟ, χειμώνα - καλοκαίρι ταξιδεύουν και κοστίζουν πολύ λιγότερο από τα μισά του συνόλου που χρειάζεται ένα ταχύπλοο.
Τι κι αν είναι κάποιας ηλικίας ;; Το συγκεκριμένο ΌΛΟΙ μας πιστεύουμε πως ακόμα και σήμερα μπορούσε να προσφέρει πάρα πολλά στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα! 
Τι το παραπάνω έχει π.χ. το ΆΚΟΥΑ ΜΠΛΟΥ, το Αλεξάνδρα Τ. , το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ, το ΠΡΈΒΕΛΗΣ, το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΙΙ ;;

Εγώ τον ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟ τον γνώρισα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, γιατί όσο ήταν αυτός εδώ είχε και ζωή το λιμάνι. 
Έφυγε ο ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ οριστικά, άδειασε και το λιμάνι απότομα!
Θα τον θυμάμαι με όπως έρχεται η εικόνα στο μυαλό μου, αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα.
_Καλοκαίρι του 2002 στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, έφευγε δικό μου άτομο για Κρήτη, υπό καταρρακτώδη βροχή και 1.000 περίπου άτομα να περιμένουμε το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ μέσα στη βροχή και χωρίς ομπρέλες να έρθει μετά από 3ωρη + καθυστέρηση..._

Υ.Γ.
Ποια εταιρεία το πούλησε για καρφίτσες ;;
Δε μπόρεσα ποτέ να καταλάβω, πως λεηλατήθηκε αυτό το πλοίο;;
Δεν είναι δυνατόν από ένα στιβαρό πλοίο να κατάντησε ερείπιο ξαφνικά!
Ποιοι "κλέψανε" ή πήρανε πράγματα από μέσα του ;;
Γιατί τα πήρανε ;;
Υπήρχαν τίποτα συμφέροντα ;;
Υπήρχε κάποιος λόγος ή κάποια σκοπιμότητα ;;
Πως συνέβη αυτό ;;
Φύλακες δεν υπήρχαν ;;
Κλέψανε/Πήρανε τόσα πολλά μέσα από τον ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟ που το κόστος για να ξαναγίνει βαπόραρος όπως ήταν, ήταν τόσο μεγάλο ;;
Τι διάολο!!!!!

----------


## esperos

Εις  ανάμνησιν...

DAEDALUS.jpg

----------


## stathe174

Κρίμα, μπορούσε να προσφέρει ακόμα σε πολλές γραμμές...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κρίμα, μπορούσε να προσφέρει ακόμα σε πολλές γραμμές...


Είναι σίγουρα μία φράση που συνηθίζουμε να λέμε τις περισσότερες φορές (αν όχι όλες) που κάποιο πλοίο πηγαίνει για σκραπ. Είναι όμως και κάπως "περιττή" γιατί αν εξαιρέσουμε κάποια πλοία που πάνε για διάλυση λόγω σοβαρού προβλήματος (π.χ. προσάραξη, πυρκαγιά) όλα τα άλλα και ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας θα μπορούσαν "να προσφέρουν ακόμα", είτε λιγότερο είτε περισσότερο.

Στη συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση, μιλάμε για ένα πλοίο σαρανταπεντάχρονο και παροπλισμένο επί δυόμισι χρόνια χωρίς να υπάρξει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον για επαναδραστηριοποίηση του (ή τουλάχιστον κάποιο ενδιαφέρον που να καρποφόρησε). Εκ των πραγμάτων λοιπόν .....απλά ήρθε η ώρα του, καλό του τελευταίο ταξίδι και όπως είπα και παραπάνω "να ζήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε".

Όσον αφορά κάποια πράγματα που γράφτηκαν περί ....κλοπών, ληστειών και λεηλασιών (!!!) προσωπικά τα θεωρώ επιεικώς τραγικώς αστεία. Από που αλήθεια προκύπτει ότι το πλοίο (το οποίο ήταν παροπλισμένο στους φυλασσόμενους χώρους των Ναυπηγείων Περάματος και όχι σε κάποιο ερημονήσι ή απομακρυσμένη ντάνα) πήγε για σκραπ γιατί ήταν δυσβάστακτη οικονομικά η αποκατάσταση των .....κλαπέντων δια των λεηλασιών ??? Κάθε εταιρεία που αποφασίζει να στείλει για διάλυση ένα πλοίο της, φροντίζει πριν το τελευταίο του ταξίδι είτε να κρατήσει είτε να πουλήσει εξοπλισμό ή μηχανήματα για προφανείς οικονομικούς λόγους. Από πότε αυτό λέγεται κλοπή ή λεηλασία ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Christos XXXIV και τυπικά παρέδωσε το Caribbean Galaxy (AF Claudio Prima, Riviera Adriatica, Δαίδαλος,Orion) στην Aliaga και πλέον πήρε τον δρόμο της επιστροφής. Ας το θυμηθούμε όταν το υπέροχο πλοίο έφτανε στις 05/07/2016 αυτοδύναμο στο Πέραμα. 

CARIBBEAN-GALAXY-04-05-07-2016.jpg

----------


## despo

> Όσον αφορά κάποια πράγματα που γράφτηκαν περί ....κλοπών, ληστειών και λεηλασιών (!!!) προσωπικά τα θεωρώ επιεικώς τραγικώς αστεία. Από που αλήθεια προκύπτει ότι το πλοίο (το οποίο ήταν παροπλισμένο στους φυλασσόμενους χώρους των Ναυπηγείων Περάματος και όχι σε κάποιο ερημονήσι ή απομακρυσμένη ντάνα) πήγε για σκραπ γιατί ήταν δυσβάστακτη οικονομικά η αποκατάσταση των .....κλαπέντων δια των λεηλασιών ??? Κάθε εταιρεία που αποφασίζει να στείλει για διάλυση ένα πλοίο της, φροντίζει πριν το τελευταίο του ταξίδι είτε να κρατήσει είτε να πουλήσει εξοπλισμό ή μηχανήματα για προφανείς οικονομικούς λόγους. Από πότε αυτό λέγεται κλοπή ή λεηλασία ???


Αυτό ακριβώς πιστεύω και εγώ, οτι η εταιρεία η' ο όποιος εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας επειδή δεν υπήρχε προοπτική επαναδραστηριοποίησης του πλοίου, πούλαγε ο,τι δεν χρειαζόταν για αποκόμιση κάποιων χρηματικών ποσών. Πάντως για εμένα παραμένει ένα μεγάλο ερώτημα ποιός ήταν τελικά ο σκοπός αγοράς του πλοίου απο τον τελευταίο πλοιοκτήτη, αφου το έστειλε αρχικά στην Τουρκία υποτίθεται για κάποιες δουλειές που είναι άγνωστο αν και σε ποιό βαθμό έγιναν, μεσολάβησε μιά φημολογία οτι για ένα χρονικό διάστημα θα έκανε δρομολόγια αφου το είχαν καταχωρημένα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων του Γκριμάλντι και στο τέλος ταλαιπωρήθηκε σε 'δρομολόγια' παροπλισμού μεταξύ Λαυρίου και Πειραιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> παραμένει ένα μεγάλο ερώτημα ποιός ήταν τελικά ο σκοπός αγοράς του πλοίου απο τον τελευταίο πλοιοκτήτη, αφου το έστειλε αρχικά στην Τουρκία υποτίθεται για κάποιες δουλειές που είναι άγνωστο αν και σε ποιό βαθμό έγιναν, μεσολάβησε μιά φημολογία οτι για ένα χρονικό διάστημα θα έκανε δρομολόγια αφου το είχαν καταχωρημένα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων του Γκριμάλντι .


Προφανώς η τελευταία διαχειρίστρια, από το 2016 κατά το equasis,εταιρεία SCMA με έδρα τη Λισαβώνα σκόπευε να το δρομολογήσει/ναυλώσει Καραϊβική που αν ήταν Αγ.Δομίνικο-Πουέρτο Ρίκο,εγώ το βλέπω μάλλον ακατάλληλο αν κρίνω από τα βαπόρια που  απασχολήθηκαν εκεί: CARIBBEAN EXPRESS,CARIBBEAN FANTASY κ τώρα ΚΥΔΩΝ.Αλλά κ γιά τον Γκριμάλντι μοιάζει να μην κολλάει.Το πιθανότερο συνέβη κάτι  που εμείς αγνοούμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα μείνει ο ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ γιά εμάς κ είναι το τελευταίο που φεύγει από τα 4 αδελφά που  ήλθαν από Ιαπωνία  ( τα άλλα ΑΠΤΕΡΑ,EΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ,SEATRAILER ) .
Βαπόρια από κατασκευής σπαρτιάτικα τα οποία στο Πέραμα μεταμορφώθηκαν ριζικά με εξαίρεση το SEA TRAILER. Eιδικά η μετασκευή του δεύτερου "μινωικού" ήταν η πιό προχωρημένη. Προσωπικά όταν πρωτοείδα το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ,μη γνωρίζων τότε τα ιαπωνικά όσο σήμερα,σκέφθηκα ότι η ΑΝΕΚ έφερε ένα αυτοκινητάδικο!
Σημειωτέον,ένα της σειράς το SAITOBARU MARU έγινε παρανάλωμα ύστερα από σύγκρουση με τάνκερ.Υπ' όψιν,τα μείζονα ατυχήματα είναι σπάνια στην Ιαπωνία αλλά κ τα μικρότερα δεν πρέπει να είναι πολλά,αν κρίνουμε από την κατάσταση αυτών που αγοράζονται από Έλληνες.Είναι πειθαρχήμένοι οι άνθρωποι κ έχουν ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Ένα βίντεο_ από την προσάραξη του πλοίου στο Aliaga διά χειρός _Πέτρου Ψαρά_, και η _πρώτη φωτό_ από τον _Selim San_.

----------


## Apostolos

Το γρατζούνισαν!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν και το πλοίο κοντεύει να κλείσει μήνα στο Aliaga, καμία εργασία (διάλυσης) δεν έχει ξεκινήσει, ούτε καν το μαρκάρισμα - κόψιμο στην πλώρη. Το σχολιάζει μάλιστα και ο Selim San στην _φρεσκότερη - σημερινή_ φωτογραφία του : _"__CARIBBEAN GALAXY still intact"_.
.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν και το πλοίο κοντεύει να κλείσει μήνα στο Aliaga, καμία εργασία (διάλυσης) δεν έχει ξεκινήσει, ούτε καν το μαρκάρισμα - κόψιμο στην πλώρη. Το σχολιάζει μάλιστα και ο Selim San στην _φρεσκότερη - σημερινή_ φωτογραφία του : _"__CARIBBEAN GALAXY still intact"_..


Αν δεν είχε γίνει το beaching θα έλεγα ότι μπορεί να ξαναταξιδέςψει.Ίσως να παίζει κάτι γιά στατικό ρόλο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αν δεν είχε γίνει το beaching θα έλεγα ότι μπορεί να ξαναταξιδέςψει.Ίσως να παίζει κάτι γιά στατικό ρόλο.[/RIGHT]


Συμφωνώ, με κανιβαλισμένο το μηχανοστάσιο δεν πρόκειται να το θέλουν για ταξίδια. Πιθανώς κάτι παζαρεύουν για να μην ξεκινάνε τη διάλυση. 
Mέσα από το διαλυτήριο την είχε γλυτώσει το GALAXY.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Συμφωνώ, με κανιβαλισμένο το μηχανοστάσιο δεν πρόκειται να το θέλουν για ταξίδια.


Είναι πράγματι κανιβαλισμένο το μηχανοστάσιο ??? Ρωτάω διότι σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις (πλοίων προς διάλυση) ποτέ δεν υπάρχει μία επίσημη ανακοίνωση σχετική με την κατάσταση του πλοίου (και λογικό είναι). Όλα ανάγονται σε φήμες (κάτι άκουσα, κάπου έμαθα, κύκλοι του λιμανιού λένε, κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.).

----------


## tomcat

....Mέσα από το διαλυτήριο την είχε γλυτώσει το GALAXY.
Αυτο ακριβως σκεφτομουν και εγω και καπου αναθαρρησα αλλα μαλλον ειναι πολυ καλο -σεναριο- για να ειναι αληθινο.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ, με κανιβαλισμένο το μηχανοστάσιο δεν πρόκειται να το θέλουν για ταξίδια. Πιθανώς κάτι παζαρεύουν για να μην ξεκινάνε τη διάλυση. 
> Mέσα από το διαλυτήριο την είχε γλυτώσει το GALAXY.


Mε το beaching θα έχουν "πάρει" οι άξονες.Γι'αυτό λέω στατικό ρόλο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Mε το beaching θα έχουν "πάρει" οι άξονες. Γι'αυτό λέω στατικό ρόλο.


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχουν "πάρει" οι άξονες. Beaching από beaching διαφέρει. Για παράδειγμα άλλο το beaching στο Aliaga, άλλο στο Alang. Εξάλλου, και το _GALAXY_ beaching _είχε κάνει στο Aliaga_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξάλλου, και το _GALAXY_ beaching _είχε κάνει στο Aliaga_.


Δεν είχα δει,δεν θυμόμουν από ποιά θέση στο διαλυτήριο πουλήθηκε το  GALAXY αλλά αφού υπάρχει το τεκμήριο...

----------


## samurai

Δεν θα τη γλιτώσει, απλά περιμένουν για να ανέβει η τιμή του σίδερου. Δείτε και τα άλλα δίπλα του που παραμένουν στην ίδια κατάσταση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεν θα τη γλιτώσει, απλά περιμένουν για να ανέβει η τιμή του σίδερου. Δείτε και τα άλλα δίπλα του που παραμένουν στην ίδια κατάσταση.


Σε ποια "άλλα" αναφέρεσαι φίλε μου ??? Στην φωτογραφία –πάνω στην οποία γίνεται η συζήτηση- δεν διακρίνονται άλλα πλοία, μόνο δεξιά από το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ το ρυμουλκό DIAVLOS PRIDE, κι αυτό ελάχιστα.

Από εκεί και πέρα, ομολογώ πως με παραξενεύει ο λόγος που αναφέρεις για το μη ξεκίνημα ακόμα της διάλυσης. Από όσα γνωρίζω (δεν κάνω τον ειδικό) από άλλες περιπτώσεις, τα πλοία προς διάλυση "αναμένουν" τις υψηλότερες τιμές του σιδήρου πριν πουληθούν και οδηγηθούν σε διαλυτήριο. Ειλικρινά πρώτη φορά ακούω για πλοίο – πλοία που πουλήθηκαν για σκραπ και βρίσκονται ήδη στο διαλυτήριο να …..περιμένουν εκεί την άνοδο των τιμών. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν η αξία ενός πλοίου να καθορίζεται την στιγμή που κόβεται "το πρώτο κομμάτι λαμαρίνας" και όχι την στιγμή που πουλήθηκε για διάλυση ???      

Αλλά ακόμα και αν δεχθούμε ότι πράγματι αυτός είναι ο λόγος (που σαφώς δεν το πιστεύω), τι εμποδίζει το διαλυτήριο να ξεκινήσει την διάλυση και να πουλήσει το σκραπ όταν θα ανέβουν οι τιμές ??? Σε άπειρες φωτό από διαλυτήρια έχουμε δει βουνά ολόκληρα από σκραπ συσσωρευμένα στις παραλίες τους.

----------


## samurai

Και το GALAXY κάπως έτσι τη γλίτωσε παιδιά, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διαφωνούμε έντονα. Απόψεις εκφράζουμε εδω. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει τελικά τι θα γίνει. :Peaceful:

----------


## Ellinis

Εκτός του GALAXY, από τα διαλυτήρια της Αλιάγα είχε αποδράσει και το ήδη προσαραγμένο BAIA SARDINIA.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Να κάνουμε καμιά προσευχή μπας και επιστρέψει ;;

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> ....τι εμποδίζει το διαλυτήριο να ξεκινήσει την διάλυση και να πουλήσει το σκραπ όταν θα ανέβουν οι τιμές ? Σε φωτό από διαλυτήρια έχουμε δει βουνά από σκραπ στις παραλίες τους.


Μπορεί να οργανώνεται αποχαιρετιστήρια τελετή κατά την οποία ο Άκης τιμής ένεκεν, θα κόψει με το φλόγιστρο το πρώτο κομμάτι ...  :Very Happy: 

Αν τα έξοδα της διαδικασίας διάλυσης πληρώνονται απευθείας (από μεροκάματα και "αναλώσιμα" μέχρι οτιδήποτε θεσμικό), μπορεί και να μη συμφέρει τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο... ή (αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα) μπορεί όπως προαναφέρθηκε να θέλει να δεί ή και να πάρει κάτι κάποιος πχ ανταλλακτικά, μια και όπως ακούστηκε έντονα σε κάπους χρειάζονται ακόμα (και είναι ο κύριος λόγος που δεν αγοράστηκε για ταξίδια)... Ναι μεν αγαπημένο για πολλούς, εξαιρετικό για την εποχή του, αλλά μάλλον καλως η κακώς, δικαίως ή αδίκως, κάπου εδώ έρχεται το φυσιολογικό τέλος του (τις συγκυρίες και τους λόγους νομίζω τους έχουμε αναλύσει όλους, ιδίως μετά την πώλησή του από την Adria...)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τον φίλο μας τον Άκη, κάποιες φορές την χάνω την μπάλα !!! Δεν μπορώ δηλαδή να καταλάβω αν κάνει πλάκα ή μιλάει σοβαρά. Σίγουρα όμως τα ποστ του έχουν έχουν πάντα ενδιαφέρον, ακόμα και ως χιουμοριστικά !!! 

Για να επανέλθουμε όμως εκεί από όπου ξεκινήσαμε, να κάνουμε δηλαδή μία …ανασυγκρότηση, από την στιγμή που στο πλοίο αν και βρίσκεται ένα μήνα στο Aliaga δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει ακόμα οι εργασίες διάλυσης (κάτι που σπάνια το βλέπουμε), δόθηκε η αφορμή για να γραφτούν διάφορες απόψεις και πιθανολογήσεις ως προς το γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό.

Έχοντας τουλάχιστον δύο (σίγουρα έχουν υπάρξει κι άλλα) παραδείγματα επιβατικών πλοίων που γλύτωσαν τη φλόγα (προαναφέρθησαν) αν και ήδη είχαν προσαράξει στο διαλυτήριο, υπάρχει άραγε κανείς που να μπορεί να αποκλείσει με βεβαιότητα αυτήν την έστω και ακραία πιθανότητα ??? Και όχι βέβαια ως …..καραβολατρικό ευχολόγιο για ένα 45χρονο πλοίο (έχουν «φύγει» και πολύ καλύτερα και νεότερα) αλλά ως αντικειμενική παρατήρηση.

Προσωπικά για εμένα, μόνο κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να ισχύει, να εκδηλώθηκε δηλαδή κάποιο ενδιαφέρον για την συνέχιση ύπαρξης του πλοίου για οποιοδήποτε ρόλο (πιθανότατα στατικό) που μπορεί βέβαια και να μην καρποφορήσει. Το να αναμένει το πλοίο …..άνοδο των τιμών μετάλλου από την στιγμή που ήδη πουλήθηκε για σκραπ, το αντιπαρέρχομαι ως εντελώς φαιδρό και ανυπόστατο, και όσο για την πιθανότητα που ανέφερε ο φίλος VASILIS CRETA να καθυστερεί η διάλυση επειδή μπορεί να εκδηλώθηκε ενδιαφέρον αγοράς ανταλλακτικών, θα πρέπει να θυμίσω ότι τα χρήσιμα ανταλλακτικά εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν όχι μόνο μετά την έναρξη διάλυσης ενός πλοίου αλλά και όταν ακόμα αυτή ολοκληρωθεί. Κανείς δεν αγοράζει ως ανταλλακτικά ολόκληρα τμήματα λαμαρινοκατασκευών.
.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Η κλασσική αγάπη για κάποιο πλοίο είναι -το οποίο το έζησε στις καλές στιγμές του και φυσιολογικά το αναπολέι-, απλά την εκφράζει λίγο πιο έντονα (και ίσως πολλές φορές υπερβολικά). Του δίνω και ένα μεγάλο δίκιο, του ότι είναι σε ένα λιμάνι, που αντικειμενικά έχει "πληγεί" από όλες τις "κακές" (για αυτό) συγκυρίες (οικ. κρίση, μείωση κίνησης, εποχικότητα, ύπαρξη και ανάπτυξη πληθώρας εναλλακτικών λύσεων μετάβασης, έλλειψη εγγύτητας με μεγάλα λιμάνια (πόση κίνηση να βγάλουν το ΒΑ Αιγαίο και η "κρουαζιέρα" της Κρήτης :Wink: ) 

Όσο για τις πιθανότητες "διάσωσης" σαφώς και δεν αποκλείεται τίποτα, απο κει και πέρα το ποια είναι η πιθανότερη είναι άλλο θέμα. Όπως άλλωστε και ο λόγος καθυστέρησης διάλυσης (ίσως εδω να κολλάει το "όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης...") Πολλοί έχουν τα μάτια στραμμένα στα διαλυτήρια για το τι φτάνει και το κατά πόσο είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο (ισως το ότι δούλευε και στην ευρύτερη περιοχή τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια να παίζει το ρόλο του).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όσο για τις πιθανότητες "διάσωσης" σαφώς και δεν αποκλείεται τίποτα, απο κει και πέρα το ποια είναι η πιθανότερη είναι άλλο θέμα.


Φίλε μου VASILIS CRETA ας μην γελιόμαστε. Η πιθανότερη .....πιθανότητα είναι το πλοίο τελικά να διαλυθεί. Οι εξαιρέσεις στους κανόνες υπάρχουν απλά και μόνο για να τους επιβεβαιώνουν. Και ο κανόνας λέει πως ένα πλοίο που οδηγείται σε διαλυτήριο..... απλά διαλύεται στο 99% των περιπτώσεων. Γι αυτό και αν πρόσεξες στο ποστ μου (No 268) όπου παρέθεσα την φωτογραφία από το Aliaga, δεν έκανα καμία απολύτως υπόθεση ή πρόβλεψη για το τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτή η αργοπορία στην ενάρξη των εργασιών διάλυσης. Μετά όμως ακολούθησε συζήτηση με αντιπαραβολή απόψεων, και έτσι αναλύσαμε τα περισσότερα πιθανά σενάρια, ακόμα και τα πιό τραβηγμένα. Και πολύ καλά κάναμε αν θέλεις την γνώμη μου. Σε φόρουμ βρισκόμαστε, τόπο συζήτησης και αντιπαράθεσης απόψεων.

----------


## lissos

Καλές «καρφίτσες» Δαιδαλάρα!

Δυστυχώς δεν γλίτωσες και συ, τη μανία της φλόγας.


Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τη σιλουέτα σου που με μάγευε καθώς την κοίταζα μέσα από τα φυλλάδια και τις postcards τη δεκαετία του ’90. 
Αυτά τα ωραία χρόνια… Με την πράσινη γραμματοσειρά και τον ζωγραφισμένο πρίγκιπα.

Μετράμε αντίστροφα πλέον. 

Λίγα έμειναν ακόμα «όρθια».

RIP

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Καλές «καρφίτσες» Δαιδαλάρα!
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν γλίτωσες και συ, τη μανία της φλόγας.


_
Όπως τα λες φίλε μου._

----------


## samurai

Και εδω το τέλος για το βασιλοβάπορο των Μινωικών Γραμμών. Αντίο ΔΑΙΔΑΛΕ!
Η φωτο του Selim San

47694131_1961408750822422_6017157899915669772_n(1).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την έχουμε ήδη παραθέσει αυτήν την φωτό φίλε μου στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ από το δικό σου, και με με σωστότερο τρόπο, με απευθείας link στην ιστοσελίδα του κατόχου της.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τίτλοι τέλους λοιπόν.....Η όποια πιθανότητα να σωθεί έστω και στο 90' ήταν απλώς εικασία και τίποτα παραπάνω! 
Ένα πλοίο που έγραψε τη δική του ιστορία, τόσο στη Αδριατική, όσο και στο Αιγαίο με τη "κρουαζιέρα" του, όπου στο Αιγαίο ειδικά, αγαπήθηκε εξαιρετικά από τους Μακεδόνες μαζί με το ομόσταυλό του το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ. Εγώ τουλάχιστον προσωπικά θα τα θυμάμαι, να φεύγουν από Θεσσαλονίκη, με το κόσμο να "ξεχειλίζει" στη κυριολεξία από τα καταστρώματά τους!!!!!
Τότε δε με ένοιαζαν οι φωτογραφίες, και δεν έβγαζα αυτά τα διαμάντια....

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Caribbean Galaxy (AF Claudio Prima, Riviera Adriatica, Δαίδαλος,Orion) όπως βλέπουμε σε φωτο του Selim San προχωράει η διάλυση του την Aliaga.

CARIBBEAN GALAXY 26 04-03-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Caribbean Galaxy (AF Claudio Prima, Riviera Adriatica, Δαίδαλος,Orion) όπως βλέπουμε σε φωτο του Selim San προχωράει με πολύ γοργούς ρυθμούς η διάλυση του την Aliaga.

CARIBBEAN GALAXY 27 06-03-2019.jpg

----------


## fourtounakis

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί , ας ανεβάσει μια «καλή φωτο» της τσιμινιέρας επι μινωικών για να φαίνεται ο πρίγκιπας όπως επίσης και η ελληνική ονομασία με το νηολόγιο.

----------


## threshtox

> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί , ας ανεβάσει μια «καλή φωτο» της τσιμινιέρας επι μινωικών για να φαίνεται ο πρίγκιπας όπως επίσης και η ελληνική ονομασία με το νηολόγιο.


Φίλε fourtounakis, ό,τι καλύτερο (αν και μάλλον μακρινό) είχα από την πενιχρή μου συλλογή για το Δαίδαλος, είναι αυτές..
DAEDALUS 07.jpgDAEDALUS 11.jpg

2004 στην Πάρο. 
Καλή Ανάσταση.

----------


## fourtounakis

Ευχαριστώ φιλε μου καλή ανάσταση και σε σένα!




> Φίλε fourtounakis, ό,τι καλύτερο (αν και μάλλον μακρινό) είχα από την πενιχρή μου συλλογή για το Δαίδαλος, είναι αυτές..
> DAEDALUS 07.jpgDAEDALUS 11.jpg
> 
> 2004 στην Πάρο. 
> Καλή Ανάσταση.

----------


## esperos

> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί , ας ανεβάσει μια «καλή φωτο» της τσιμινιέρας επι μινωικών για να φαίνεται ο πρίγκιπας όπως επίσης και η ελληνική ονομασία με το νηολόγιο.


Σύντεκνε,  μαζί με τις  ευχές  μου

DAEDALUS001.jpgDAEDALUS002.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Άδικα πήγε στο διαλυτή αυτό το πλοίο.... Κυκλοφορούν άλλα κι άλλα, κι αυτό που ήταν πολύ καλύτερο, το δώσανε για ξυραφάκια....

----------


## fourtounakis

Φοβερές ! Και κάτι ακόμα! Θέλω και μια κατά πλώρη γιατί θέλω να το φτιαξω σε 3d animation αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει ακόμα μια καλή φωτο και κατάλληλη. Όλες έχουν μια συγκεκριμένη γωνία και μια δυο που είναι σωστές είναι πολύ μικρές. Βοηθήστε σύντεκνοι!




> Σύντεκνε,  μαζί με τις  ευχές  μου
> 
> DAEDALUS001.jpgDAEDALUS002.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Φοβερές ! Και κάτι ακόμα! Θέλω και μια κατά πλώρη γιατί θέλω να το φτιαξω σε 3d animation αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει ακόμα μια καλή φωτο και κατάλληλη. Όλες έχουν μια συγκεκριμένη γωνία και μια δυο που είναι σωστές είναι πολύ μικρές. Βοηθήστε σύντεκνοι!


Και  η  κατάπλωρη


DAEDALUS003.jpg

----------


## tomcat

Αν και ερωτευμενος με το EL GRECO εδω και χρονια οφειλω να πω οτι  οι φωτογραφιες του Δαιδαλου ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιες. Καλη ανασταση και υγεια σε ολους !!!

----------


## ancd

Το πλοίο πρυμα στην ισαλο, είχε μια προεξωχη, "σαν μπάλα".
Ξέρει κάποιος την ονομασία του και ποιος ο σκοπός του;
Χρόνια Πολλά, Καλή Ανάσταση.

----------


## esperos

> Το πλοίο πρυμα στην ισαλο, είχε μια προεξωχη, "σαν μπάλα".
> Ξέρει κάποιος την ονομασία του και ποιος ο σκοπός του;
> Χρόνια Πολλά, Καλή Ανάσταση.


Γιαπωνέζικη πατέντα ονομάζεται Stern End Bulb SEB, Ελληνικά θα λέγαμε  Πρυμναίος  Βολβός  πρυμνιά  μπάλα.
Ο σκοπός του η ελάττωση της αντίστασης που προκαλείται από τα κύματα της πρύμνης του πλοίου ως προς την πρόωση του και το τελικό κέρδος είναι η ελάττωση της κατανάλωσης καυσίμου.

SLD05007.jpg

----------


## ancd

> Γιαπωνέζικη πατέντα ονομάζεται Stern End Bulb SEB, Ελληνικά θα λέγαμε  Πρυμναίος  Βολβός  πρυμνιά  μπάλα.
> Ο σκοπός του η ελάττωση της αντίστασης που προκαλείται από τα κύματα της πρύμνης του πλοίου ως προς την πρόωση του και το τελικό κέρδος είναι η ελάττωση της κατανάλωσης καυσίμου.
> 
> SLD05007.jpg



Σ ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Πέρα από το Δαίδαλος και το Ελ Γκρέκο;, δεν θυμάμαι κάποιο άλλο Γιαπωνέζικο να το είχε. Φαίνεται δεν είχε τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα.
Σαν πρώτη σκέψη εγώ, είχα μήπως οι προπελες ήταν εξωστροφες και κοντά, με αποτέλεσμα η δίνη που δημιουργούσαν όταν ενώνονταν, έκαναν ένα Vibration πρυμα. Τοποθετώντας αυτό ισως το ελλατωνε. (Λίγο τραβηγμένη σκέψη, αλλά δεν είμαι και ναυπηγος.)

----------


## esperos

> Σ ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Πέρα από το Δαίδαλος και το Ελ Γκρέκο;, δεν θυμάμαι κάποιο άλλο Γιαπωνέζικο να το είχε. Φαίνεται δεν είχε τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα.
> Σαν πρώτη σκέψη εγώ, είχα μήπως οι προπελες ήταν εξωστροφες και κοντά, με αποτέλεσμα η δίνη που δημιουργούσαν όταν ενώνονταν, έκαναν ένα Vibration πρυμα. Τοποθετώντας αυτό ισως το ελλατωνε. (Λίγο τραβηγμένη σκέψη, αλλά δεν είμαι και ναυπηγος.)


Είχε και το  ΡΟΔΟΣ της  ΔΑΝΕ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=esperos;620855]Είχε και το  ΡΟΔΟΣ της  ΔΑΝΕ.[/QUOTE;;]
Δάσκαλε με πρόλαβες.
Είναι αλήθεια,ότι στο ΡΟΔΟΣ κατά τη μετασκευή επειδή το έχτισαν γύρω από το stern bulb μέχρι κάτω τα βρεχάμενα του χάλασαν την πλεύση;; Ετσι μου είπε κάποιος από τη γέφυρα.Πάντως στο ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ δεν έκαναν το ίδιο,απλώς το έχτισαν πάνω σε αυτόν τον βολβό με αποτέλεσμα να ξεχωρίζει.
Υποθέτω ότι είναι πρόσθετος διότι α) δεν τον είχαν τα αδελφά του ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ β) κ τα 2 πέρασαν από την ίδια ιαπωνική εταιρεία την Meimon Car Ferry.

----------


## ancd

> Είχε και το  ΡΟΔΟΣ της  ΔΑΝΕ.


[QUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;620856]


> Είχε και το  ΡΟΔΟΣ της  ΔΑΝΕ.[/QUOTE;;]
> Δάσκαλε με πρόλαβες.
> Είναι αλήθεια,ότι στο ΡΟΔΟΣ κατά τη μετασκευή επειδή το έχτισαν γύρω από το stern bulb μέχρι κάτω τα βρεχάμενα του χάλασαν την πλεύση;; Ετσι μου είπε κάποιος από τη γέφυρα.Πάντως στο ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ δεν έκαναν το ίδιο,απλώς το έχτισαν πάνω σε αυτόν τον βολβό με αποτέλεσμα να ξεχωρίζει.
> Υποθέτω ότι είναι πρόσθετος διότι α) δεν τον είχαν τα αδελφά του ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ β) κ τα 2 πέρασαν από την ίδια ιαπωνική εταιρεία την Meimon Car Ferry.


Μήπως ήταν πείραμα κάποιου ναυπηγου της εταιρείας και το έβαλαν πειραματικά σε αυτά τα πλοια; 
Όπως ενα τέτοιο πείραμα έκαναν και στην Ελλάδα στο Ρόδος που δοκίμασαν τα "μουστακια", αλλά τελικά δεν πέτυχε;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=ancd;620857]


> Μήπως ήταν πείραμα κάποιου ναυπηγου της εταιρείας και το έβαλαν πειραματικά σε αυτά τα πλοια; 
> Όπως ενα τέτοιο πείραμα έκαναν και στην Ελλάδα στο Ρόδος που δοκίμασαν τα "μουστακια", αλλά τελικά δεν πέτυχε;


Όλα τα περίεργα και πατέντες στην Ιαπωνία  τα βλέπουμε.
Τα μουστάκια τους έπεισε κάποιος να τα βάλουν.Πατέντα του Πολυτεχνείου,υποκατάστατο του βολβού.

----------

